# Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 Rifles Now in American Hands



## JGalt

422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.

Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.

"AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.

The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.

The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."

New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JGalt said:


> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles


A liberals worst nightmare, trying to disarm the US citizen.  Aint going to happen.


----------



## EvMetro

JGalt said:


> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles



That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.


----------



## OnePercenter

EvMetro said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
Click to expand...

That's a whole lot of small penises. Real men carry Glocks.


----------



## Taz

Lots of insecure hillbillies.


----------



## JGalt

OnePercenter said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a whole lot of small penises. Real men carry Glocks.
Click to expand...


Well close. Real men do have Glocks or other handguns, but they also know they're only useful for fighting your way back to your rifle.


----------



## bodecea

That's a lot of tiny handed, big watch insecure boys.


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> Lots of insecure hillbillies.



422 million guns in the US, 146 million registered voters, and a population of 325 million?

Lots of  ̶i̶n̶s̶e̶c̶u̶r̶e̶ well-armed hillbillies.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> Lots of insecure hillbillies.


Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.


----------



## JGalt

Just think: There are more guns in this country than there are people.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

andaronjim said:


> A liberals worst nightmare, trying to disarm the US citizen.  Aint going to happen.



Yeah...it can happen....just not the way you'd expect.
Never say it can never happen.  FLW.

If you follow national 2nd Amendment news carefully, you\d see that they have already made HUGE inroads into dismantling the 2nd.  PLENTY of laws already brazenly in violation of the 2nd.

Obamacare (Socialized medicine with a Federally Mandated Payment) "could never happen either".   oops.

*Never forget the Golden Rule of Freedom......*
"All that is required for evil men to take your guns is for gun owners to arrogantly believe they could never do it"


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Taz said:


> Lots of insecure hillbillies.



Interesting.
I guess you are completely unaware that millions of LEFTISTS own guns as well.......

Lots of insecure snowflakes?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a whole lot of small penises. Real men carry Glocks.
Click to expand...


  LOL....Whats the range on that glock?


----------



## cwise76

JGalt said:


> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles


Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

cwise76 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
Click to expand...


  Give us numbers boy.


----------



## cwise76

HereWeGoAgain said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
Click to expand...




HereWeGoAgain said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
Click to expand...

Just keep reading the newspaper or whatever. It a goddamned epidemic in this country


----------



## JGalt

cwise76 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
Click to expand...


I'm not responsible for what someone else does with their property. But if some fool gets deaded by my rifle, you can bet everything you own that he wasn't an "innocent" person.

Actually that does make me feel sorta warm and fuzzy, but no tingle down my leg yet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

cwise76 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep reading the newspaper or whatever. It a goddamned epidemic in this country
Click to expand...


  So you're telling me I need to read newspapers when sporting rifles account for a miniscule number of murders compared to handguns.
   Seems you need to educate yourself far more than I do.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

cwise76 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
Click to expand...


A higher number of AR rifles will be used to deter crimes and save lives... and most of the time without actually being used.  

Focus on the drug culture in America and you can prevent most gun related deaths across the board.


----------



## JGalt

Porter Rockwell said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher number of AR rifles will be used to deter crimes and save lives... and most of the time without actually being used.
> 
> Focus on the drug culture in America and you can prevent most gun related deaths across the board.
Click to expand...


Drug culture, thug-life  worship, violence, and the irresponsible use and handling of firearms, all nasty things brought to us by liberal Hollywood and the music industry. They seem to revel in how they can outdo each other.

Then they wonder why there's so damned much crime and violence.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

cwise76 said:


> Just keep reading the newspaper or whatever. It a goddamned epidemic in this country



If you were smart enough to take your own advice, you'd come to an epiphany that nearly all the gun crime and gun violence you speak of occurs in your Blue state, liberal / Democrat areas.  Yep...It's LEFTIST POLICIES that are behind nearly every incidence of gun violence.

No wonder you morons are so afraid of guns.  You're killing EACH OTHER with them.

When I go to Wyoming, it never once occurred to me to be afraid of Newt Gingrich with a gun.
But I can list a slew of Democrat controlled areas where more people get shot than in many war zones annually.

THINK for once McFly !

Oh, wait...you don't actually give a fuck who gets killed by guns, it's just the agenda to disarm Americans so that your favorite tyrant/dictator can grab power......silly me.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

All I know for sure is that the day Americans roll over and allow the Left to disarm them is the same day the Left will openly show their true colors as malicious tyrants and power grabbers as well as human rights violators.

If allowed, it will be a day that begins tragedy on a scale that will make ALL mass shootings in history combined into one event..... look like a good day.


----------



## JGalt

BasicHumanUnit said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep reading the newspaper or whatever. It a goddamned epidemic in this country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were smart enough to take your own advice, you'd come to an epiphany that nearly all the gun crime and gun violence you speak of occurs in your Blue state, liberal / Democrat areas.  Yep...It's LEFTIST POLICIES that are behind nearly every incidence of gun violence.
> 
> No wonder you morons are so afraid of guns.  You're killing EACH OTHER with them.
> 
> When I go to Wyoming, it never once occurred to me to be afraid of Newt Gingrich with a gun.
> But I can list a slew of Democrat controlled areas where more people get shot than in many war zones annually.
> 
> THINK for once McFly !
> 
> Oh, wait...you don't actually give a fuck who gets killed by guns, it's just the agenda to disarm Americans so that your favorite tyrant/dictator can grab power......silly me.
Click to expand...


Newt Gingrich would be ok to be around if he were armed. But watch out for Dick Cheney, especially when he's bird-hunting.


----------



## MarathonMike

Watch out, Beto has a lot more free time now, and he's coming for your AR-15s!


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> Lots of insecure hillbillies.



Sounds like you would know sissy boy.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

bodecea said:


> That's a lot of tiny handed, big watch insecure boys.



Shut up     Your ignorance is showing.   You were picked on in High School I’m sure.   Another sissy boy behind a computer.  You should get together with Taz.   You too would make a great couple.   You can hide in your basements together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

cwise76 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
Click to expand...


Wrong dickhead.   More with handguns not rifles and that only happens in gun free zones run by Democrats with strict gun laws.   So I will sleep fine tonight.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

cwise76 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep reading the newspaper or whatever. It a goddamned epidemic in this country
Click to expand...


The epidemic is Assholes like you and the Democrats. Most of the shit happens in Democratic States with strict gun laws.   Take your ignorant bullshit somewhere else.  Snowflake.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep reading the newspaper or whatever. It a goddamned epidemic in this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're telling me I need to read newspapers when sporting rifles account for a miniscule number of murders compared to handguns.
> Seems you need to educate yourself far more than I do.
Click to expand...


You are ignorant.  Handguns are yours in 75% of shootings it’s probably higher.   AR’s are hardly used.   So shut the fuck up till you have a clue what you are talking about libtard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
Click to expand...

Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.


----------



## Taz

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> I guess you are completely unaware that millions of LEFTISTS own guns as well.......
> 
> Lots of insecure snowflakes?
Click to expand...

So you admit that people on the right are hillbillies. Good for you.


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you would know sissy boy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's a little early in the day for you to be pounding down the 'shine.


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
Click to expand...


Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?

You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?

Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?

Delusional you are.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

JGalt said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher number of AR rifles will be used to deter crimes and save lives... and most of the time without actually being used.
> 
> Focus on the drug culture in America and you can prevent most gun related deaths across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drug culture, thug-life  worship, violence, and the irresponsible use and handling of firearms, all nasty things brought to us by liberal Hollywood and the music industry. They seem to revel in how they can outdo each other.
> 
> Then they wonder why there's so damned much crime and violence.
Click to expand...


If I thought anti-gunners were intelligent people, they would piss me off for not using their brains on this.

The moment a child begins to act out in school, we begin shoving *Ritalin* and *Adderal*l down their mouths.  Within a few years doctors have advanced to giving those children *opioids* and *SSRIs*.  That culture leads kids to want to try illegal drugs.  So, we create drug addicts by way of our culture.

In their 20s these drug addicts lose mommy's insurance and are now drug addicts that self medicate.  Then, there are those young kids that are adversely affected by being raised by drug addicts OR in a one parent home.  But, if we're honest, at the end of the day most shootings have a correlation to drugs.  Mass shooters usually have emotional problems and are on *SSRIs *that were legally prescribed.  How come you suppose nobody notices how the anti-gun people don't want to discuss the root of the problem?


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
Click to expand...

I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
Click to expand...


I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.

Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.

Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
Click to expand...


Since it's obvious that you live according to stereotypes, one can't help wonder what stereotype you fit into.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.
> 
> Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.
> 
> Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.
Click to expand...


I looked up that term hillbilly.  Here is what I get:

_INFORMAL•DEROGATORY
an unsophisticated country person, associated originally with the remote regions of the Appalachians_
_old-fashioned term for country music._
_When I Googled sophiscated, I get this:

"having, revealing, or proceeding from a great deal of worldly experience and knowledge of fashion and culture."
_
I live in one the biggest and most _"sophiscated"_ places in metro Atlanta a mile from the most expensive department stores in the state, so that kind of negates a part of that description - EXCEPT that my father is from Hazard, Kentucky and my mother was born and raised in Sevierville, Tennessee.  So, I'm _associated _with that general region. 

I grew up on country music and still like a lot of the country music from the 1960s through early 1990s.

I am a real insecure person.  I have insurance on my house and car.  I have medical, dental, and eye insurance.  I even buy extended warranties for appliances and electronics that cost me over $250.  I also carry a firearm because the courts have ruled that the police can only protect society as a whole.  Your individual safety is your responsibility.  So, I wear eye protection when using the weed eater, gloves when handling branches and bushes, and carry a weapon - especially when the risk warrants it.  Why do you suppose that guy uses the word hillbilly as a slur?


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.
> 
> Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.
> 
> Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.
Click to expand...

I don't care how many guns there are and don't care if the number goes up. But the US is so safe that you need a lot of guns to protect yourself. Is America great yet?


----------



## Taz

Porter Rockwell said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it's obvious that you live according to stereotypes, one can't help wonder what stereotype you fit into.
Click to expand...

I'm the typical Mensa stereotype. Now go look that up.


----------



## Taz

Porter Rockwell said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.
> 
> Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.
> 
> Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up that term hillbilly.  Here is what I get:
> 
> _INFORMAL•DEROGATORY
> an unsophisticated country person, associated originally with the remote regions of the Appalachians_
> _old-fashioned term for country music._
> _When I Googled sophiscated, I get this:
> 
> "having, revealing, or proceeding from a great deal of worldly experience and knowledge of fashion and culture."
> _
> I live in one the biggest and most _"sophiscated"_ places in metro Atlanta a mile from the most expensive department stores in the state, so that kind of negates a part of that description - EXCEPT that my father is from Hazard, Kentucky and my mother was born and raised in Sevierville, Tennessee.  So, I'm _associated _with that general region.
> 
> I grew up on country music and still like a lot of the country music from the 1960s through early 1990s.
> 
> I am a real insecure person.  I have insurance on my house and car.  I have medical, dental, and eye insurance.  I even buy extended warranties for appliances and electronics that cost me over $250.  I also carry a firearm because the courts have ruled that the police can only protect society as a whole.  Your individual safety is your responsibility.  So, I wear eye protection when using the weed eater, gloves when handling branches and bushes, and carry a weapon - especially when the risk warrants it.  Why do you suppose that guy uses the word hillbilly as a slur?
Click to expand...

Is your middle name Jethro?


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Taz said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it's obvious that you live according to stereotypes, one can't help wonder what stereotype you fit into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the typical Mensa stereotype. Now go look that up.
Click to expand...


No, you are not.  Mensa is high IQ.  People with a high IQ have better sense than to initiate pissing matches on a discussion board.


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.
> 
> Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.
> 
> Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are and don't care if the number goes up. But the US is so safe that you need a lot of guns to protect yourself. Is America great yet?
Click to expand...


America is safe, free, and great because of the guns we are allowed to own. No other country has the freedoms and resources we have, and it was firearms that kept many of those countries from just walking in and taking everything we have.


----------



## Taz

Porter Rockwell said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it's obvious that you live according to stereotypes, one can't help wonder what stereotype you fit into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the typical Mensa stereotype. Now go look that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not.  Mensa is high IQ.  People with a high IQ have better sense than to initiate pissing matches on a discussion board.
Click to expand...

We do it for fun. It's like poking a retarded person with a pointing stick.


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.
> 
> Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.
> 
> Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are and don't care if the number goes up. But the US is so safe that you need a lot of guns to protect yourself. Is America great yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is safe, free, and great because of the guns we are allowed to own. No other country has the freedoms and resources we have, and it was firearms that kept many of those countries from just walking in and taking everything we have.
Click to expand...

You're so free that you need to be packing everywhere you go.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Taz said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.
> 
> Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.
> 
> Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up that term hillbilly.  Here is what I get:
> 
> _INFORMAL•DEROGATORY
> an unsophisticated country person, associated originally with the remote regions of the Appalachians_
> _old-fashioned term for country music._
> _When I Googled sophiscated, I get this:
> 
> "having, revealing, or proceeding from a great deal of worldly experience and knowledge of fashion and culture."
> _
> I live in one the biggest and most _"sophiscated"_ places in metro Atlanta a mile from the most expensive department stores in the state, so that kind of negates a part of that description - EXCEPT that my father is from Hazard, Kentucky and my mother was born and raised in Sevierville, Tennessee.  So, I'm _associated _with that general region.
> 
> I grew up on country music and still like a lot of the country music from the 1960s through early 1990s.
> 
> I am a real insecure person.  I have insurance on my house and car.  I have medical, dental, and eye insurance.  I even buy extended warranties for appliances and electronics that cost me over $250.  I also carry a firearm because the courts have ruled that the police can only protect society as a whole.  Your individual safety is your responsibility.  So, I wear eye protection when using the weed eater, gloves when handling branches and bushes, and carry a weapon - especially when the risk warrants it.  Why do you suppose that guy uses the word hillbilly as a slur?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your middle name Jethro?
Click to expand...


Actually, it's Alvarez - and only because I changed it to that.  Before that it was a Scottish name - due in part to a grandmother from Scotland that lobbied hard for the name Arvey.  I hated that name and, as a kid, in Los Angeles, started using Alvarez to avoid problems with a gang - if they perceived I was from the barrio, all was cool.   How about you?  Is your middle name Mortimer?


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Taz said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it's obvious that you live according to stereotypes, one can't help wonder what stereotype you fit into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the typical Mensa stereotype. Now go look that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not.  Mensa is high IQ.  People with a high IQ have better sense than to initiate pissing matches on a discussion board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do it for fun. It's like poking a retarded person with a pointing stick.
Click to expand...


So, you think people with a high IQ poke retarded people with sticks?


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.
> 
> Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.
> 
> Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are and don't care if the number goes up. But the US is so safe that you need a lot of guns to protect yourself. Is America great yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is safe, free, and great because of the guns we are allowed to own. No other country has the freedoms and resources we have, and it was firearms that kept many of those countries from just walking in and taking everything we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so free that you need to be packing everywhere you go.
Click to expand...


No. Actually I'm so free that I'm *allowed* to carry everywhere I go. Big difference.


----------



## Taz

Porter Rockwell said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.
> 
> Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.
> 
> Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up that term hillbilly.  Here is what I get:
> 
> _INFORMAL•DEROGATORY
> an unsophisticated country person, associated originally with the remote regions of the Appalachians_
> _old-fashioned term for country music._
> _When I Googled sophiscated, I get this:
> 
> "having, revealing, or proceeding from a great deal of worldly experience and knowledge of fashion and culture."
> _
> I live in one the biggest and most _"sophiscated"_ places in metro Atlanta a mile from the most expensive department stores in the state, so that kind of negates a part of that description - EXCEPT that my father is from Hazard, Kentucky and my mother was born and raised in Sevierville, Tennessee.  So, I'm _associated _with that general region.
> 
> I grew up on country music and still like a lot of the country music from the 1960s through early 1990s.
> 
> I am a real insecure person.  I have insurance on my house and car.  I have medical, dental, and eye insurance.  I even buy extended warranties for appliances and electronics that cost me over $250.  I also carry a firearm because the courts have ruled that the police can only protect society as a whole.  Your individual safety is your responsibility.  So, I wear eye protection when using the weed eater, gloves when handling branches and bushes, and carry a weapon - especially when the risk warrants it.  Why do you suppose that guy uses the word hillbilly as a slur?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your middle name Jethro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Alvarez - and only because I changed it to that.  Before that it was a Scottish name - due in part to a grandmother from Scotland that lobbied hard for the name Arvey.  I hated that name and, as a kid, in Los Angeles, started using Alvarez to avoid problems with a gang - if they perceived I was from the barrio, all was cool.   How about you?  Is your middle name Mortimer?
Click to expand...

It's Nobel.


----------



## Taz

Porter Rockwell said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's obvious that you live according to stereotypes, one can't help wonder what stereotype you fit into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the typical Mensa stereotype. Now go look that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not.  Mensa is high IQ.  People with a high IQ have better sense than to initiate pissing matches on a discussion board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do it for fun. It's like poking a retarded person with a pointing stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think people with a high IQ poke retarded people with sticks?
Click to expand...

Compared to us, everyone is a retard.


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.
> 
> Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.
> 
> Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are and don't care if the number goes up. But the US is so safe that you need a lot of guns to protect yourself. Is America great yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is safe, free, and great because of the guns we are allowed to own. No other country has the freedoms and resources we have, and it was firearms that kept many of those countries from just walking in and taking everything we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so free that you need to be packing everywhere you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually I'm so free that I'm *allowed* to carry everywhere I go. Big difference.
Click to expand...

... to protect your still.


----------



## anynameyouwish

JGalt said:


> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles




as a sane and rational person who is absolutely RIGHT on every issue and thinks conservatives are deranged hate filled lunatics (who border on treason) this is my sane and rational opinion;

I have no problem with law abiding American citizens owning guns, pistols, rifles AND automatic weapons.

but I think it is a mistake to stop there.....

I would encourage/facilitate organized VOLUNTARY citizen militia, including conditioning, tactics, responsibilities, pre-planning for possible "events".   I like the idea of 100 million armed Americans ORGANIZED with appropriate training and education ready to fend off a russian or chinese invasion. Or even the Dutchy of Grand Fenwick.

These ORGANIZED militia (headed by properly trained and licensed police or military personnel) would have access to even more powerful weapons, and be trained to operate them.

Additionally these trained citizen militia can be used to help patrol our borders to keep the bad guys out.


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem being called a "hillbilly", I'd wear that as a badge of honor. As for "insecure", my home is probably the most secure place you'd ever want to be, and I carry a little security tucked in a holster under my shirt, anywhere I go.
> 
> Now I probably would have been slighted if you'd called me "impotent", like the impotent little gun-grabber you are. Admit it: Nothing you can do or say is going to reduce the number of firearms in this country. You are impotent.
> 
> Hell, you limp-wienered bunch of gun-haters couldn't even get it up long enough to pass any gun legislation when Obama was president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are and don't care if the number goes up. But the US is so safe that you need a lot of guns to protect yourself. Is America great yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is safe, free, and great because of the guns we are allowed to own. No other country has the freedoms and resources we have, and it was firearms that kept many of those countries from just walking in and taking everything we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so free that you need to be packing everywhere you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually I'm so free that I'm *allowed* to carry everywhere I go. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... to protect your still.
Click to expand...


Well that's pretty ignorant, bootlegging is illegal. Do you think I would jeopardize my gun rights by committing a felony?


----------



## anynameyouwish

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are and don't care if the number goes up. But the US is so safe that you need a lot of guns to protect yourself. Is America great yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is safe, free, and great because of the guns we are allowed to own. No other country has the freedoms and resources we have, and it was firearms that kept many of those countries from just walking in and taking everything we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so free that you need to be packing everywhere you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually I'm so free that I'm *allowed* to carry everywhere I go. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's pretty ignorant, bootlegging is illegal. Do you think I would jeopardize my gun rights by committing a felony?
Click to expand...



this freedom loving  lib-prog who considers conservatives to be dangerous lunatics thinks you have every right to your guns AND your still!


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are and don't care if the number goes up. But the US is so safe that you need a lot of guns to protect yourself. Is America great yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is safe, free, and great because of the guns we are allowed to own. No other country has the freedoms and resources we have, and it was firearms that kept many of those countries from just walking in and taking everything we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so free that you need to be packing everywhere you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually I'm so free that I'm *allowed* to carry everywhere I go. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's pretty ignorant, bootlegging is illegal. Do you think I would jeopardize my gun rights by committing a felony?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

elongobardi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep reading the newspaper or whatever. It a goddamned epidemic in this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're telling me I need to read newspapers when sporting rifles account for a miniscule number of murders compared to handguns.
> Seems you need to educate yourself far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are ignorant.  Handguns are yours in 75% of shootings it’s probably higher.   AR’s are hardly used.   So shut the fuck up till you have a clue what you are talking about libtard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


  Pretty sure you responded to the wrong person.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Taz said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's obvious that you live according to stereotypes, one can't help wonder what stereotype you fit into.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the typical Mensa stereotype. Now go look that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not.  Mensa is high IQ.  People with a high IQ have better sense than to initiate pissing matches on a discussion board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do it for fun. It's like poking a retarded person with a pointing stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think people with a high IQ poke retarded people with sticks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compared to us, everyone is a retard.
Click to expand...


Define us.


----------



## Taz

Porter Rockwell said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the typical Mensa stereotype. Now go look that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not.  Mensa is high IQ.  People with a high IQ have better sense than to initiate pissing matches on a discussion board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do it for fun. It's like poking a retarded person with a pointing stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think people with a high IQ poke retarded people with sticks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compared to us, everyone is a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define us.
Click to expand...

us
/əs/
_pronoun_

1.
used by a speaker to refer to himself or herself and one or more other people as the object of a verb or preposition.
"let us know"






2.
INFORMAL
me.
"give us a kiss"


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you would know sissy boy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a little early in the day for you to be pounding down the 'shine.
Click to expand...


Wow.  Is that the best you can do.  I’m from NJ moron.  I hate NJ and NY but since I’m a retired police officer both states can shove it because I can carry anywhere I like.   Change your screen name.  Your an embarrassment to Taz.   So go back in the basement and try harder.  I know the truth hurts you libtards but you can always move to Russia or China.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
Click to expand...


A racist scumbag too.  You are just the definition of a libtard.   No need to go further.  People who talk about insecurities are the ones who are insecure.   We know you are and that’s why you hide in your basement like the little sissy boy you are.   We all know if the SHTF you will be hiding in your basement.     Go Troll somewhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Porter Rockwell said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it's obvious that you live according to stereotypes, one can't help wonder what stereotype you fit into.
Click to expand...


Taz is a sissy boy who hides in his basement.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us numbers boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep reading the newspaper or whatever. It a goddamned epidemic in this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're telling me I need to read newspapers when sporting rifles account for a miniscule number of murders compared to handguns.
> Seems you need to educate yourself far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are ignorant.  Handguns are yours in 75% of shootings it’s probably higher.   AR’s are hardly used.   So shut the fuck up till you have a clue what you are talking about libtard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you responded to the wrong person.
Click to expand...


I apologize for that then.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

anynameyouwish said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is safe, free, and great because of the guns we are allowed to own. No other country has the freedoms and resources we have, and it was firearms that kept many of those countries from just walking in and taking everything we have.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so free that you need to be packing everywhere you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually I'm so free that I'm *allowed* to carry everywhere I go. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's pretty ignorant, bootlegging is illegal. Do you think I would jeopardize my gun rights by committing a felony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this freedom loving  lib-prog who considers conservatives to be dangerous lunatics thinks you have every right to your guns AND your still!
Click to expand...


How does it feel to be a loser.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketx

bodecea said:


> That's a lot of tiny handed, big watch insecure boys.


Come try and take them skank.


----------



## anynameyouwish

elongobardi said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so free that you need to be packing everywhere you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Actually I'm so free that I'm *allowed* to carry everywhere I go. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's pretty ignorant, bootlegging is illegal. Do you think I would jeopardize my gun rights by committing a felony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this freedom loving  lib-prog who considers conservatives to be dangerous lunatics thinks you have every right to your guns AND your still!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a loser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



I wouldn't know.

I merely posted that I supported his right to own guns and a still.

That makes me a rational person.

if, from that, all you can do is insult me then it appears that you are the loser.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> I guess you are completely unaware that millions of LEFTISTS own guns as well.......
> 
> Lots of insecure snowflakes?
Click to expand...

yeah, leftists own guns, 10 round magazines or less, and trigger locks on the weapons, and the ammo stored in a different room.  Insecure liberals, might shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of tiny handed, big watch insecure boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Come try and take them skank.
Click to expand...

I remember when Obama's Dept of the Int, under Dirty Harry Reid's directions tried to take the cows away from the ranchers in Nevada.  Then when a bunch of other gun owners showed up, Obama's pussies decided to back down.  All We the People need to do, is show the "cockroaches" that we arent going to play their game and make them run under the cabinets and hide.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> I guess you are completely unaware that millions of LEFTISTS own guns as well.......
> 
> Lots of insecure snowflakes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that people on the right are hillbillies. Good for you.
Click to expand...

No you on the left think anyone not of the city, is a hillbilly, yet we who provide food for you douchebags, would starve otherwise.  I have yet to see a city slicker do anything but run to their safe zones, because they are pussies....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's obvious that you live according to stereotypes, one can't help wonder what stereotype you fit into.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the typical Mensa stereotype. Now go look that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not.  Mensa is high IQ.  People with a high IQ have better sense than to initiate pissing matches on a discussion board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do it for fun. It's like poking a retarded person with a pointing stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think people with a high IQ poke retarded people with sticks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compared to us, everyone is a retard.
Click to expand...

Compared to you , a retard has more intelligence.  Anyone who votes for the very people who hate your fucking guts, because you arent an elite, is more stupid than Nancy Pelosi, Hank Johnson, and Bug Eyed Adam Schitt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

andaronjim said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> I guess you are completely unaware that millions of LEFTISTS own guns as well.......
> 
> Lots of insecure snowflakes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, leftists own guns, 10 round magazines or less, and trigger locks on the weapons, and the ammo stored in a different room.  Insecure liberals, might shoot themselves in the foot.
Click to expand...


  I've always loved this vid.
The supposed military man cant shoot for shit!!!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

HereWeGoAgain said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> I guess you are completely unaware that millions of LEFTISTS own guns as well.......
> 
> Lots of insecure snowflakes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, leftists own guns, 10 round magazines or less, and trigger locks on the weapons, and the ammo stored in a different room.  Insecure liberals, might shoot themselves in the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always loved this vid.
> The supposed military man cant shoot for shit!!!
Click to expand...

He was a liberal general, of course he cant shoot, he gave orders to people like me to shoot and kill.  And we do it well...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> I guess you are completely unaware that millions of LEFTISTS own guns as well.......
> 
> Lots of insecure snowflakes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that people on the right are hillbillies. Good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you on the left think anyone not of the city, is a hillbilly, yet we who provide food for you douchebags, would starve otherwise.  I have yet to see a city slicker do anything but run to their safe zones, because they are pussies....
Click to expand...


  Not to mention the oil and coal that keeps their power on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JGalt said:


> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles


I'm going to say your way low on your numbers I'm going to say 20 million +


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JGalt said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a whole lot of small penises. Real men carry Glocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well close. Real men do have Glocks or other handguns, but they also know they're only useful for fighting your way back to your rifle.
Click to expand...

Glocks are for pussies lol


----------



## elongobardi

anynameyouwish said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Actually I'm so free that I'm *allowed* to carry everywhere I go. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ... to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's pretty ignorant, bootlegging is illegal. Do you think I would jeopardize my gun rights by committing a felony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this freedom loving  lib-prog who considers conservatives to be dangerous lunatics thinks you have every right to your guns AND your still!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a loser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know.
> 
> I merely posted that I supported his right to own guns and a still.
> 
> That makes me a rational person.
> 
> if, from that, all you can do is insult me then it appears that you are the loser.
Click to expand...


Yeah that’s how a typical loser libtard thinks.   No common sense.   Your not a loser.   Your an Asshole.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a whole lot of small penises. Real men carry Glocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well close. Real men do have Glocks or other handguns, but they also know they're only useful for fighting your way back to your rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glocks are for pussies lol
Click to expand...


  My preferred Handgun.....the big one obviously.
16 rounds of .45 hollow point badassery!!!!!! In the FNX .45 Tactical.


----------



## daveman

cwise76 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can be SURE that some portion of these rifles will be responsible for the deaths of innocent people. Does this fact make you feel all warm and cozy ??
Click to expand...

Lots of men will rape people.

And there you are, irresponsibly and dangerously having a penis.


----------



## daveman

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
Click to expand...

YOU CALLED ME A HILLBILLY I BETTER GIVE UP MY GUNS

-- no one ever


----------



## daveman

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
Click to expand...

liberals:  GUN OWNERS ARE ALL STUPID REDNECKS

liberals:  I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND WHY RURAL PEOPLE DONT SUPPORT US


People like you are why Trump won in 2016, and why he'll win in 2020.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> That's a lot of tiny handed, big watch insecure boys.


Haven't you told me before you're a supporter of the Second Amendment?

You have a funny way of showing it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
Click to expand...


    Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?

   Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
   These being my two favorites....
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure hillbillies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
Click to expand...


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293475
Click to expand...


Jealous much?


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
Click to expand...

Everyone is rich on the internet. Yawwwwwnnn!


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is rich on the internet. Yawwwwwnnn!
Click to expand...


Dude, I'm so poor that a guy came to give us an estimate for gutters and had to ask what that thing was on a pole on the back deck.  It was an antenna.  For real, this guy (about 25 or so years old) asked what it did.  

Actually I could afford satellite or cable, but you have to be nuts to pay for tv and spend your time watching commercials..  I'll still work cheap - just not Mexican / Honduran cheap.


----------



## Taz

Porter Rockwell said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is rich on the internet. Yawwwwwnnn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm so poor that a guy came to give us an estimate for gutters and had to ask what that thing was on a pole on the back deck.  It was an antenna.  For real, this guy (about 25 or so years old) asked what it did.
> 
> Actually I could afford satellite or cable, but you have to be nuts to pay for tv and spend your time watching commercials..  I'll still work cheap - just not Mexican / Honduran cheap.
Click to expand...

Ya, but you're obviously a loser.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Taz said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423 Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is rich on the internet. Yawwwwwnnn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm so poor that a guy came to give us an estimate for gutters and had to ask what that thing was on a pole on the back deck.  It was an antenna.  For real, this guy (about 25 or so years old) asked what it did.
> 
> Actually I could afford satellite or cable, but you have to be nuts to pay for tv and spend your time watching commercials..  I'll still work cheap - just not Mexican / Honduran cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but you're obviously a loser.
Click to expand...


Let's presuppose that you're right.  What would that make you for taking your time to argue with people you call losers?

If you changed the mind of a loser, you'd still have a loser.  Yet they are still worthy of your time and effort.  You've gotten your ass kicked by _"losers_" on this board.  What does that say about you?

I think you should go back to the OP and not engage in pissing matches.  You keep coming in second best to the people you flame.


----------



## Taz

Porter Rockwell said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is rich on the internet. Yawwwwwnnn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm so poor that a guy came to give us an estimate for gutters and had to ask what that thing was on a pole on the back deck.  It was an antenna.  For real, this guy (about 25 or so years old) asked what it did.
> 
> Actually I could afford satellite or cable, but you have to be nuts to pay for tv and spend your time watching commercials..  I'll still work cheap - just not Mexican / Honduran cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but you're obviously a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's presuppose that you're right.  What would that make you for taking your time to argue with people you call losers?
> 
> If you changed the mind of a loser, you'd still have a loser.  Yet they are still worthy of your time and effort.  You've gotten your ass kicked by _"losers_" on this board.  What does that say about you?
> 
> I think you should go back to the OP and not engage in pissing matches.  You keep coming in second best to the people you flame.
Click to expand...

You use an antenna to watch TV. Loser.


----------



## rightwinger

Ban them


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Taz said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is rich on the internet. Yawwwwwnnn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm so poor that a guy came to give us an estimate for gutters and had to ask what that thing was on a pole on the back deck.  It was an antenna.  For real, this guy (about 25 or so years old) asked what it did.
> 
> Actually I could afford satellite or cable, but you have to be nuts to pay for tv and spend your time watching commercials..  I'll still work cheap - just not Mexican / Honduran cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but you're obviously a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's presuppose that you're right.  What would that make you for taking your time to argue with people you call losers?
> 
> If you changed the mind of a loser, you'd still have a loser.  Yet they are still worthy of your time and effort.  You've gotten your ass kicked by _"losers_" on this board.  What does that say about you?
> 
> I think you should go back to the OP and not engage in pissing matches.  You keep coming in second best to the people you flame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use an antenna to watch TV. Loser.
Click to expand...


I don't watch a lot of tv.  I spend most of that free time reading books and keeping up with the world via news on the Internet, newsletters and attending various meetings.  

Train with your AR 15; you'll find you don't have much time for the tv.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

rightwinger said:


> Ban them



You mean like they banned alcohol and drugs?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is rich on the internet. Yawwwwwnnn!
Click to expand...


  How about I put a sign out front saying Taz sucks dick for fun and profit and post it for you?


----------



## JGalt

rightwinger said:


> Ban them



Nobody in this country has the power, nor do they have the backing to do that.

You're pretty much screwed, blued, and tattooed if you think any serious firearms legislation will pass within the next five years.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of insecure liberals, who cant sleep at night, knowing that if they try to steal something from the rest of US, they will be shot, legally.  Sorry dude, no free stuff for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293475
Click to expand...

See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...


----------



## Porter Rockwell

JGalt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ban them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody in this country has the power, nor do they have the backing to do that.
> 
> You're pretty much screwed, blued, and tattooed if you think any serious firearms legislation will pass within the next five years.
Click to expand...


They banned bump stocks and I read estimates saying 500,000 were in existence and less than 1000 ever got turned in.  Ban the AR and millions of people will not comply.  What would the point be?  Unconstitutional laws have a way of being ignored.


----------



## rightwinger

More reason we have to elect BETO!


----------



## JGalt

Porter Rockwell said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ban them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody in this country has the power, nor do they have the backing to do that.
> 
> You're pretty much screwed, blued, and tattooed if you think any serious firearms legislation will pass within the next five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They banned bump stocks and I read estimates saying 500,000 were in existence and less than 1000 ever got turned in.  Ban the AR and millions of people will not comply.  What would the point be?  Unconstitutional laws have a way of being ignored.
Click to expand...


No way would I comply. I'd seal my stuff up in some 8" PVC pipe with some silica gel humidity desiccant packs, and bury them out in the back 40 before I'd turn them in. Lots of other people I know would do the same thing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JGalt said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ban them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody in this country has the power, nor do they have the backing to do that.
> 
> You're pretty much screwed, blued, and tattooed if you think any serious firearms legislation will pass within the next five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They banned bump stocks and I read estimates saying 500,000 were in existence and less than 1000 ever got turned in.  Ban the AR and millions of people will not comply.  What would the point be?  Unconstitutional laws have a way of being ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way would I comply. I'd seal my stuff up in some 8" PVC pipe with some silica gel humidity desiccant packs, and bury them out in the back 40 before I'd turn them in. Lots of other people I know would do the same thing.
Click to expand...


  Dont forget to bury some scrap metal on top and then go down a few more feet for your PVC.


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure and paranoid hillbillies. Sorry for the omission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
Click to expand...

Feel better now?


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
Click to expand...


Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands. 

I feel great.


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
Click to expand...

I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423 Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
Click to expand...


  Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
Click to expand...

I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?


----------



## initforme

I don't get the fascination of the ar....I'll take my bolt actions any day any circumstance.  These new modern rifles can't replace the older ones.


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423 Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
Click to expand...


Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
Click to expand...

That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is rich on the internet. Yawwwwwnnn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm so poor that a guy came to give us an estimate for gutters and had to ask what that thing was on a pole on the back deck.  It was an antenna.  For real, this guy (about 25 or so years old) asked what it did.
> 
> Actually I could afford satellite or cable, but you have to be nuts to pay for tv and spend your time watching commercials..  I'll still work cheap - just not Mexican / Honduran cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but you're obviously a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's presuppose that you're right.  What would that make you for taking your time to argue with people you call losers?
> 
> If you changed the mind of a loser, you'd still have a loser.  Yet they are still worthy of your time and effort.  You've gotten your ass kicked by _"losers_" on this board.  What does that say about you?
> 
> I think you should go back to the OP and not engage in pissing matches.  You keep coming in second best to the people you flame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use an antenna to watch TV. Loser.
Click to expand...


Your the only loser here.   You keep proving it with every post.  Stick to what you know best which is obviously nothing.   So go back under your bed sissy boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

rightwinger said:


> Ban them



Your the jack ass that should be banned.    Crying libtard loser.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
Click to expand...


Thousands of dollars?  

I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?


----------



## elongobardi

rightwinger said:


> More reason we have to elect BETO!



Yeah.   A criminal who spent time in jail.  His sorry as is long gone.  He’s a loser just like you.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
Click to expand...


   Do I need to repeat myself?


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423 Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
Click to expand...


That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
Click to expand...


There is not a big difference between and AR 15 and most hunting riffles.    If you new about guns you would know that.  Hunting rifles are even more dangerous.   You can get shot guns that hold 16 plus rounds that are more dangerous then AR 15’s.    Sissy libtards don’t like them because they look scary.   Just go change your diaper and ask your mommy to tuck you into bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
Click to expand...


No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

initforme said:


> I don't get the fascination of the ar....I'll take my bolt actions any day any circumstance.  These new modern rifles can't replace the older ones.



  It's called fire superiority. Even if it may be a smaller round I have thirty of them vs 4 to 10 in a bolt action.
I also dont have to cycle the bolt.
   I can keep your head down with concentrated fire while I advance on your position.
   Not to mention my range isnt that much shorter than a bolt action.
   Ad the easy target acquisition with the EoTech and the long range flip down scope and I get the best of both worlds while you'll be searching for me through the limited sight picture of a rifle scope.


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is rich on the internet. Yawwwwwnnn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm so poor that a guy came to give us an estimate for gutters and had to ask what that thing was on a pole on the back deck.  It was an antenna.  For real, this guy (about 25 or so years old) asked what it did.
> 
> Actually I could afford satellite or cable, but you have to be nuts to pay for tv and spend your time watching commercials..  I'll still work cheap - just not Mexican / Honduran cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but you're obviously a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's presuppose that you're right.  What would that make you for taking your time to argue with people you call losers?
> 
> If you changed the mind of a loser, you'd still have a loser.  Yet they are still worthy of your time and effort.  You've gotten your ass kicked by _"losers_" on this board.  What does that say about you?
> 
> I think you should go back to the OP and not engage in pissing matches.  You keep coming in second best to the people you flame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use an antenna to watch TV. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your the only loser here.   You keep proving it with every post.  Stick to what you know best which is obviously nothing.   So go back under your bed sissy boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Feel better now?


----------



## JGalt

HereWeGoAgain said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the fascination of the ar....I'll take my bolt actions any day any circumstance.  These new modern rifles can't replace the older ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called fire superiority. Even if it may be a smaller round I have thirty of them vs 4 to 10 in a bolt action.
> I also dont have to cycle the bolt.
> I can keep your head down with concentrated fire while I advance on your position.
> Not to mention my range isnt that much shorter than a bolt action.
> Ad the easy target acquisition with the EoTech and the long range flip down scope and I get the best of both worlds while you'll be searching for me through the limited sight picture of a rifle scope.
> View attachment 293569
Click to expand...


I like the AR but I went the commie route and got an AK, just before the 2016 election. It can do 4" groups at 100 meters and can empty that 75-round drum magazine in 7 seconds if bump-fired from the hip...


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
Click to expand...

I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I need to repeat myself?
Click to expand...

So 18 million peeps buy one for pretty much no reason at all.


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
Click to expand...


Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm so poor that a guy came to give us an estimate for gutters and had to ask what that thing was on a pole on the back deck.  It was an antenna.  For real, this guy (about 25 or so years old) asked what it did.
> 
> Actually I could afford satellite or cable, but you have to be nuts to pay for tv and spend your time watching commercials..  I'll still work cheap - just not Mexican / Honduran cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but you're obviously a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's presuppose that you're right.  What would that make you for taking your time to argue with people you call losers?
> 
> If you changed the mind of a loser, you'd still have a loser.  Yet they are still worthy of your time and effort.  You've gotten your ass kicked by _"losers_" on this board.  What does that say about you?
> 
> I think you should go back to the OP and not engage in pissing matches.  You keep coming in second best to the people you flame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use an antenna to watch TV. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your the only loser here.   You keep proving it with every post.  Stick to what you know best which is obviously nothing.   So go back under your bed sissy boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
Click to expand...


I always feel good.   It losers like you who don’t.    Your comments describe yourself and your insecurities.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is not a big difference between and AR 15 and most hunting riffles.    If you new about guns you would know that.  Hunting rifles are even more dangerous.   You can get shot guns that hold 16 plus rounds that are more dangerous then AR 15’s.    Sissy libtards don’t like them because they look scary.   Just go change your diaper and ask your mommy to tuck you into bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If there's not much diff, then why buy one when you have others already?


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?
Click to expand...

Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
Click to expand...


Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but you're obviously a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's presuppose that you're right.  What would that make you for taking your time to argue with people you call losers?
> 
> If you changed the mind of a loser, you'd still have a loser.  Yet they are still worthy of your time and effort.  You've gotten your ass kicked by _"losers_" on this board.  What does that say about you?
> 
> I think you should go back to the OP and not engage in pissing matches.  You keep coming in second best to the people you flame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use an antenna to watch TV. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your the only loser here.   You keep proving it with every post.  Stick to what you know best which is obviously nothing.   So go back under your bed sissy boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always feel good.   It losers like you who don’t.    Your comments describe yourself and your insecurities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Geez, don't forget your Mensa meeting tonight, lol.


----------



## xband

JGalt said:


> Just think: There are more guns in this country than there are people.



fascinating


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Because se they're fun to shoot? What are you, 12 years old?


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
Click to expand...


Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's presuppose that you're right.  What would that make you for taking your time to argue with people you call losers?
> 
> If you changed the mind of a loser, you'd still have a loser.  Yet they are still worthy of your time and effort.  You've gotten your ass kicked by _"losers_" on this board.  What does that say about you?
> 
> I think you should go back to the OP and not engage in pissing matches.  You keep coming in second best to the people you flame.
> 
> 
> 
> You use an antenna to watch TV. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your the only loser here.   You keep proving it with every post.  Stick to what you know best which is obviously nothing.   So go back under your bed sissy boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always feel good.   It losers like you who don’t.    Your comments describe yourself and your insecurities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez, don't forget your Mensa meeting tonight, lol.
Click to expand...


You came out from under your bed.    What did mommy promise you milk and cookies.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
Click to expand...


Why would anyone feel "afraid" in their home because they owned a firearm capable of neutralizing four or five home-invaders dead in their tracks?

Hell, son: I sleep like a baby every night.


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone feel "afraid" in their home because they owned a firearm capable of neutralizing four or five home-invaders dead in their tracks?
> 
> Hell, son: I sleep like a baby every night.
Click to expand...

So the other guns you have don't make you feel safe? How come?


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.
Click to expand...


Since when do I need to offer you an explanation or a reason for anything I want to own? Free, white, and 21 here, so GFY with a rusty AIDS-infected garden rake.


----------



## 007

andaronjim said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A liberals worst nightmare, trying to disarm the US citizen.  Aint going to happen.
Click to expand...

Not without a second civil war, and even then the gun grabbers would get their asses shot off back to the revolutionary war.


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.
Click to expand...


Let’s do the math. They’re 15 million AR 15’s in the US and they’re the least used in shootings and killings.   Wow.  Your argument holds no weight.  Your just a moron.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when do I need to offer you an explanation or a reason for anything I want to own? Free, white, and 21 here, so GFY with a rusty AIDS-infected garden rake.
Click to expand...

I was just curious as to why. It's because we can. Not much of a reason to spend good money when you already have more weapons than you can use at once. But whatever...


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when do I need to offer you an explanation or a reason for anything I want to own? Free, white, and 21 here, so GFY with a rusty AIDS-infected garden rake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just curious as to why. It's because we can. Not much of a reason to spend good money when you already have more weapons than you can use at once. But whatever...
Click to expand...


Maybe I just like guns. Is that a problem? 

Hell, I bought 8 of them this summer at garages sales, and 14 of them last year. Cheap too.


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s do the math. They’re 15 million AR 15’s in the US and they’re the least used in shootings and killings.   Wow.  Your argument holds no weight.  Your just a moron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So it's the least used weapon and 18 million peeps need to have one. Ok, if you say so.


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
Click to expand...


People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when do I need to offer you an explanation or a reason for anything I want to own? Free, white, and 21 here, so GFY with a rusty AIDS-infected garden rake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just curious as to why. It's because we can. Not much of a reason to spend good money when you already have more weapons than you can use at once. But whatever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I just like guns. Is that a problem?
> 
> Hell, I bought 8 of them this summer at garages sales, and 14 of them last year. Cheap too.
Click to expand...

So 18 million people can't come up with a good reason for having one. Or is it just you and elongobardi?


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.


----------



## JGalt

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


No. I think Taz should contact me the next time he wants to buy something, so I can approve his purchase. Maybe submit his proposal in writing, so I can look it over and decide for him whether he should spend his money or not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
Click to expand...


  What exactly is your point here?


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?
> 
> 
> 
> Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when do I need to offer you an explanation or a reason for anything I want to own? Free, white, and 21 here, so GFY with a rusty AIDS-infected garden rake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just curious as to why. It's because we can. Not much of a reason to spend good money when you already have more weapons than you can use at once. But whatever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I just like guns. Is that a problem?
> 
> Hell, I bought 8 of them this summer at garages sales, and 14 of them last year. Cheap too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million people can't come up with a good reason for having one. Or is it just you and elongobardi?
Click to expand...


No idea. Why don't you ask those 18 million people?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I need to repeat myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million peeps buy one for pretty much no reason at all.
Click to expand...


  Of course there's a reason.


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is your point here?
Click to expand...

I was smply asking why, if someone already has a hunting rifle and whatever else, what they would need an AR for. Seems to be for no reason at all. Ok....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
Click to expand...


  You've been given the answer repeatedly.


----------



## JGalt

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is your point here?
Click to expand...


His point is...


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I need to repeat myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million peeps buy one for pretty much no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there's a reason.
Click to expand...

What is it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is your point here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was smply asking why, if someone already has a hunting rifle and whatever else, what they would need an AR for. Seems to be for no reason at all. Ok....
Click to expand...


  Do you know what CQB is?


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been given the answer repeatedly.
Click to expand...

Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I need to repeat myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million peeps buy one for pretty much no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there's a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it?
Click to expand...


  I've already told you several times.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been given the answer repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
Click to expand...


  Never said that.
Although it's a valid point.


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been given the answer repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said that.
Click to expand...

The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been given the answer repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
Click to expand...


  I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
Click to expand...


They are fun to shoot.    Have you ever shot one.  I’m sure no you haven’t.   You don’t like them.  Look back at your posts.  Why own a gun your not going to shoot, because it’s a collectors item.   I love shooting mine.  It’s fun.    As for you opinions are like assholes, everyone had one.   Especially libtard assholes like you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

007 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A liberals worst nightmare, trying to disarm the US citizen.  Aint going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not without a second civil war, and even then the gun grabbers would get their asses shot off back to the revolutionary war.
Click to expand...


  What makes it even better?
The vast majority of these assclowns have their back to the sea with nowhere to run.


----------



## elongobardi

JGalt said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I think Taz should contact me the next time he wants to buy something, so I can approve his purchase. Maybe submit his proposal in writing, so I can look it over and decide for him whether he should spend his money or not.
Click to expand...


He is too stupid to try and reason with.  He says the same thing over and over like we are going to change our mind.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rye Catcher

EvMetro said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
Click to expand...


Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?


----------



## elongobardi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is your point here?
Click to expand...


He doesn’t have one.  He is just being the typical moron he always is.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been given the answer repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
Click to expand...


Does anyone need a reason? For instance, I have a concealed-carry permit and I live in a "shall issue" jurisdiction state. That means the state *shall* issue the permit, provided the background check is passed and the fees are paid.

Now some jurisdictions or states have what's called a "*may issue*", which means the granting of such permits is partially at the discretion of local authorities.

Now answer me this: What authority do you have to decide what kind or how many weapons someone can own?


----------



## 007

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is your point here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was smply asking why, if someone already has a hunting rifle and whatever else, what they would need an AR for. Seems to be for no reason at all. Ok....
Click to expand...

Does the 2nd amendment say you need a REASON to own a firearm? No. But it does say it's your RIGHT to own one.

So your WHY DO YOU OWN ONE line is irrelevant. It's in the constitution, you know, that... IT'S JUST A PIECE OF PAPER THINGIE you leftist HATE so much.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rye Catcher said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
Click to expand...


   The AR is responsible for a miniscule amount of murders in this country.
    It's handguns in the hands of ghetto dwellers that are responsible for the vast majority of murders in this country.


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been given the answer repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
Click to expand...


That is the only thing your dumbass sees.   I gave you 3 reasons and none of them was because I can.  That is reason 4 scumbag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGalt

Rye Catcher said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
Click to expand...


They didn't have the freedom to shoot first? The Second Amendment applies to everyone, doesn't it? Or am I just special?


----------



## elongobardi

Rye Catcher said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
Click to expand...


Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvMetro

Rye Catcher said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
Click to expand...

Is this an attempt to conflate freedom and crime?  Quite a stretch, you should see if pencil neck will hire you.


----------



## 007

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A liberals worst nightmare, trying to disarm the US citizen.  Aint going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not without a second civil war, and even then the gun grabbers would get their asses shot off back to the revolutionary war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes it even better?
> The vast majority of these assclowns have their back to the sea with nowhere to run.
Click to expand...

Worst part for them is, they're all mostly CITY SLICKERS, and if the shit ever does hit the fan, and truckers quit trucking FOOD and WATER into cities because it's not safe, the demtrash will be KILLING EACH OTHER over the last pack of hotdogs and bottle of water inside of a WEEK, and there won't be any way OUT because all the roads will be BLOCKED. It's a well known fact that ways out of cities are called CHOKE POINTS. All the accidents, the fights, running out of gas, even the ditches will be blocked by people attempting that and getting stuck.

So, ya, all the TOILET CITIES full of RADICAL DEMOCRAT TRASH would be FUCKED, BIG TIME, hundreds of thousands, possibly even millions would DIE, without even being shot at by a conservative. They'd kill each other like the pack of filthy sewer rats they are.


----------



## Rye Catcher

JGalt said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have the freedom to shoot first? The Second Amendment applies to everyone, doesn't it? Or am I just special?
Click to expand...


The 5 & 6 year old kids in Conn. need to be able to shoot first?  The teens at Parkland needed to be armed at school.  The movie goers in Colorado needed to be armed so as to shoot first, the people in Las Vegas attending a concert needed to be armed?

It this what freedom means to you, having everyone being armed in every situation?

The 2nd A. according to Justice Scalia did not apply to everyone.


----------



## JGalt

007 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A liberals worst nightmare, trying to disarm the US citizen.  Aint going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not without a second civil war, and even then the gun grabbers would get their asses shot off back to the revolutionary war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes it even better?
> The vast majority of these assclowns have their back to the sea with nowhere to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst part for them is, they're all CITY SLICKERS, and if the shit ever does hit the fan, and truckers quit trucking FOOD and WATER into cities because it's not safe, the demtrash will be KILLING EACH OTHER over the last pack of hotdogs and bottle of water inside of a WEEK, and there won't be any way OUT because all the roads will be BLOCKED. It's a well known fact that ways out of cities are called CHOKE POINTS. All the accidents, the fights, running out of gas, even the ditches will be blocked by people attempting that and getting stuck.
> 
> So, ya, all the TOILET CITIES full of RADICAL DEMOCRAT TRASH would be FUCKED, BIG TIME, hundreds of thousands, possibly even millions would DIE, without even being shot at by a conservative. They'd kill each other like the pack of filthy sewer rats they are.
Click to expand...


If that scenario played out, maybe then they'd understand why people want a battle rifle.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

007 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A liberals worst nightmare, trying to disarm the US citizen.  Aint going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not without a second civil war, and even then the gun grabbers would get their asses shot off back to the revolutionary war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes it even better?
> The vast majority of these assclowns have their back to the sea with nowhere to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst part for them is, they're all mostly CITY SLICKERS, and if the shit ever does hit the fan, and truckers quit trucking FOOD and WATER into cities because it's not safe, the demtrash will be KILLING EACH OTHER over the last pack of hotdogs and bottle of water inside of a WEEK, and there won't be any way OUT because all the roads will be BLOCKED. It's a well known fact that ways out of cities are called CHOKE POINTS. All the accidents, the fights, running out of gas, even the ditches will be blocked by people attempting that and getting stuck.
> 
> So, ya, all the TOILET CITIES full of RADICAL DEMOCRAT TRASH would be FUCKED, BIG TIME, hundreds of thousands, possibly even millions would DIE, without even being shot at by a conservative. They'd kill each other like the pack of filthy sewer rats they are.
Click to expand...


  Yep...
Liberals in big cities are on an island. They cant produce their own food,they cant produce petroleum products,electricity,water and a host of other things required to keep a city alive.
   They basically mooch off the fly over country.


----------



## 007

JGalt said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A liberals worst nightmare, trying to disarm the US citizen.  Aint going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not without a second civil war, and even then the gun grabbers would get their asses shot off back to the revolutionary war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes it even better?
> The vast majority of these assclowns have their back to the sea with nowhere to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst part for them is, they're all CITY SLICKERS, and if the shit ever does hit the fan, and truckers quit trucking FOOD and WATER into cities because it's not safe, the demtrash will be KILLING EACH OTHER over the last pack of hotdogs and bottle of water inside of a WEEK, and there won't be any way OUT because all the roads will be BLOCKED. It's a well known fact that ways out of cities are called CHOKE POINTS. All the accidents, the fights, running out of gas, even the ditches will be blocked by people attempting that and getting stuck.
> 
> So, ya, all the TOILET CITIES full of RADICAL DEMOCRAT TRASH would be FUCKED, BIG TIME, hundreds of thousands, possibly even millions would DIE, without even being shot at by a conservative. They'd kill each other like the pack of filthy sewer rats they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that scenario played out, maybe then they'd understand why people want a battle rifle.
Click to expand...

You fuckin' A... all of sudden you'd be seeing gun grabbers WANTING A GUN.

Sometimes it takes a person being in a situation where they NEED a gun to understand why we have a 2nd amendment. They're just to STUPID to figure it out otherwise.


----------



## JGalt

Rye Catcher said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have the freedom to shoot first? The Second Amendment applies to everyone, doesn't it? Or am I just special?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5 & 6 year old kids in Conn. need to be able to shoot first?  The teens at Parkland needed to be armed at school.  The movie goers in Colorado needed to be armed so as to shoot first, the people in Las Vegas attending a concert needed to be armed?
> 
> It this what freedom means to you, having everyone being armed in every situation?
> 
> The 2nd A. according to Justice Scalia did not apply to everyone.
Click to expand...


Not my problem. So some kids got killed in a school, oh Boo Hoo. WTF do you want me to do about it? Throw away my weapons and jeopardize my own life and the lives of my loved ones, because I own a rifle that offends or scares you?

Not going to happen. Nobody ever promised that life is going to be fair, so grow up.


----------



## White 6

JGalt said:


> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles


It sure speaks well for a good design.  I wonder why Colt is getting out of the AR-15 business.


----------



## 007




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

White 6 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure speaks well for a good design.  I wonder why Colt is getting out of the AR-15 business.
Click to expand...


  Too much competition.
There are a shitload of AR's out there that are every bit as good as the Colt or even better for less money.
   My Sig AR being one of them.


----------



## JGalt

White 6 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure speaks well for a good design.  I wonder why Colt is getting out of the AR-15 business.
Click to expand...


Their pricey AR's can't compete in the market, especially with everyone building them out of parts. You can buy a good upper, lower and accessories and have a better rifle at half the cost of a Colt.


----------



## 007

White 6 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure speaks well for a good design.  I wonder why Colt is getting out of the AR-15 business.
Click to expand...

They're caving to the leftist gun grabbing mafia that's suing them.

Colt, other gun makers sued by family of Las Vegas mass-shooting victim


----------



## JGalt

Rye Catcher said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
Click to expand...


Not a tantrum, I'm just telling you that your problem is not my concern.


----------



## Rye Catcher

JGalt said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have the freedom to shoot first? The Second Amendment applies to everyone, doesn't it? Or am I just special?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5 & 6 year old kids in Conn. need to be able to shoot first?  The teens at Parkland needed to be armed at school.  The movie goers in Colorado needed to be armed so as to shoot first, the people in Las Vegas attending a concert needed to be armed?
> 
> It this what freedom means to you, having everyone being armed in every situation?
> 
> The 2nd A. according to Justice Scalia did not apply to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem. So some kids got killed in a school, oh Boo Hoo. WTF do you want me to do about it? Throw away my weapons and jeopardize my own life and the lives of my loved ones, because I own a rifle that offends or scares you?
> 
> Not going to happen. Nobody ever promised that life is going to be fair, so grow up.
Click to expand...


You'd sing a different tune if you ever had a child murdered at school


----------



## White 6

007 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure speaks well for a good design.  I wonder why Colt is getting out of the AR-15 business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're caving to the leftist gun grabbing mafia that's suing them.
> 
> Colt, other gun makers sued by family of Las Vegas mass-shooting victim
Click to expand...

Got to be more that that.  Even if a jury said they were responsible, stopping after the fact would not help in a law suit.


----------



## JGalt

Rye Catcher said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have the freedom to shoot first? The Second Amendment applies to everyone, doesn't it? Or am I just special?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5 & 6 year old kids in Conn. need to be able to shoot first?  The teens at Parkland needed to be armed at school.  The movie goers in Colorado needed to be armed so as to shoot first, the people in Las Vegas attending a concert needed to be armed?
> 
> It this what freedom means to you, having everyone being armed in every situation?
> 
> The 2nd A. according to Justice Scalia did not apply to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem. So some kids got killed in a school, oh Boo Hoo. WTF do you want me to do about it? Throw away my weapons and jeopardize my own life and the lives of my loved ones, because I own a rifle that offends or scares you?
> 
> Not going to happen. Nobody ever promised that life is going to be fair, so grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd sing a different tune if you ever had a child murdered at school
Click to expand...


Probably not. I'd still be just as armed as I am now.


----------



## Rye Catcher

JGalt said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a tantrum, I'm just telling you that your problem is not my concern.
Click to expand...


It's not my problem, the problem is societal.  And my response was to the lying jerk who called me a dumbass, not to you.


----------



## JGalt

Rye Catcher said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a tantrum, I'm just telling you that your problem is not my concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my problem, the problem is societal.  And my response was to the lying jerk who called me a dumbass, not to you.
Click to expand...


It's not my society. Those in my society are all armed to the teeth, so we don't have your society's problem. Like they say, "An armed society is a polite society.."


----------



## 007

White 6 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure speaks well for a good design.  I wonder why Colt is getting out of the AR-15 business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're caving to the leftist gun grabbing mafia that's suing them.
> 
> Colt, other gun makers sued by family of Las Vegas mass-shooting victim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got to be more that that.  Even if a jury said they were responsible, stopping after the fact would not help in a law suit.
Click to expand...

I highly doubt they'd have ceased manufacturing their AR had they not been sued.

Are there other reasons? Maybe. Maybe they have a bunch of politically correct leftist stock holders... IDK.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> Ban them


You hate them because they're black, don't you?


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> More reason we have to elect BETO!


You mean the burglar who wants to disarm homeowners?


----------



## daveman

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
Click to expand...

It's funny how you think you can dictate what people need.  Hint:  You can't.


----------



## daveman

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
Click to expand...

Expensive?  Not at all.

Mossberg 715 Tactical Semi Auto Rifle .22 LR 16.25" Barrel 25 Rounds Flat Top Upper Quad Rail Adjustable Stock Black Finish 37209

$275. 

We get it; you don't know shit about firearms.  And you think you should be able to decide who owns what.

Nobody has to justify anything to you.  You're impotent in a way no little blue pill can cure.


----------



## daveman

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



 

It's the little one on the right.


----------



## daveman

Rye Catcher said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have the freedom to shoot first? The Second Amendment applies to everyone, doesn't it? Or am I just special?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5 & 6 year old kids in Conn. need to be able to shoot first?  The teens at Parkland needed to be armed at school.  The movie goers in Colorado needed to be armed so as to shoot first, the people in Las Vegas attending a concert needed to be armed?
> 
> It this what freedom means to you, having everyone being armed in every situation?
> 
> The 2nd A. according to Justice Scalia did not apply to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem. So some kids got killed in a school, oh Boo Hoo. WTF do you want me to do about it? Throw away my weapons and jeopardize my own life and the lives of my loved ones, because I own a rifle that offends or scares you?
> 
> Not going to happen. Nobody ever promised that life is going to be fair, so grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd sing a different tune if you ever had a child murdered at school
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you oppose letting teachers who wish to protect children be armed at school.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me: Just how "insecure and paranoid" are you?
> 
> You know goddamned well that you can't do anything about the number of guns in this country. So you feel that attacking the owners of the guns is going to accomplish something?
> 
> Dumbass, you're not only insecure and paranoid, but also delusional. Do you really think 18 million people are going to lay their AR-15 rifles at your feet, because you slighted them with a slur?
> 
> Delusional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how many guns there are. If it helps the insecure hillbillies feel better, I'm all for it. Maybe you should go buy another one, one to protect your double-wide and and one to protect your still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, did I hurt your little feelings?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293423 Do you live in L.A. and have you ever left the confines of the city?
> 
> Personally I live in a 5k square foot custom built home on the sixth fairway in a top five Master planned community in the nation in Texas and I own a shitload of firearms.
> These being my two favorites....
> [/ATTACH] View attachment 293422 View attachment 293424
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
Click to expand...

Back in the 1970s a movie came out that showed how the slow infiltration of the US by people who wished to overthrow the government.  Many liberal politicians just surrendered because since they are spineless it is easier to be a slave than it is to fight to stay free.  Are you a slave Taz?


----------



## elongobardi

Rye Catcher said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have the freedom to shoot first? The Second Amendment applies to everyone, doesn't it? Or am I just special?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5 & 6 year old kids in Conn. need to be able to shoot first?  The teens at Parkland needed to be armed at school.  The movie goers in Colorado needed to be armed so as to shoot first, the people in Las Vegas attending a concert needed to be armed?
> 
> It this what freedom means to you, having everyone being armed in every situation?
> 
> The 2nd A. according to Justice Scalia did not apply to everyone.
Click to expand...


Moron.  Parkland should have never happened.  The FBI, the Police, the school, his mother and family and friend all knew he was nuts but did nothing.   Get your facts straight.   Conn. is a Democratic run state that has strict gun laws.   How does that work.   Look at Baltimore, Chicago and Camden (NJ) are shit holes all run by Democrats and have strict gun laws.   Tell me is gun control working in those areas.   Guns stop more killings then they cause.    You libtards listen to the left wing media and the bullshit the Democrats tell you.   If you believe them I have a bridge to cell for you.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

White 6 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure speaks well for a good design.  I wonder why Colt is getting out of the AR-15 business.
Click to expand...


Because they’re to many other well known AR 15 companies out there that have been selling them or derivatives for years.   Colt would have to much catching up to do and the expense isn’t worth it.     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I need to repeat myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million peeps buy one for pretty much no reason at all.
Click to expand...

I saw it as an investment, when Obama became the greatest gun salesman of all time, my .223 went from $700 to over $1,000.  Thanks Obama.


----------



## elongobardi

Rye Catcher said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
Click to expand...


Listen old fart.   When your educated about guns you can speak here.  Until then STFU.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.
Click to expand...

So you dont believe in freedom in the US?  Got it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
Click to expand...

Armalite Rifle - 15 was made for hunting.  You really should try to get some education.


Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Good enough for you, or do I need to further justify the way I spend my money?
> 
> 
> 
> Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when do I need to offer you an explanation or a reason for anything I want to own? Free, white, and 21 here, so GFY with a rusty AIDS-infected garden rake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just curious as to why. It's because we can. Not much of a reason to spend good money when you already have more weapons than you can use at once. But whatever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I just like guns. Is that a problem?
> 
> Hell, I bought 8 of them this summer at garages sales, and 14 of them last year. Cheap too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million people can't come up with a good reason for having one. Or is it just you and elongobardi?
Click to expand...

Of course there is that wraskly 2nd amendment that was created to provide the US citizens a way to defend themselves from governments foreign and domestic. The Commies who are trying to over throw the will of the people by removing a duly elected president, just might find themselves on the wrong side of a barrel....if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Rye Catcher said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
Click to expand...




> by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?


 yeah, why did the FBI do nothing to stop these people who had been flagged to the FBI, and you dumbasses want US to give up our guns so we too can be killed by a radical liberal.  No thank you....


----------



## elongobardi

Rye Catcher said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have the freedom to shoot first? The Second Amendment applies to everyone, doesn't it? Or am I just special?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 5 & 6 year old kids in Conn. need to be able to shoot first?  The teens at Parkland needed to be armed at school.  The movie goers in Colorado needed to be armed so as to shoot first, the people in Las Vegas attending a concert needed to be armed?
> 
> It this what freedom means to you, having everyone being armed in every situation?
> 
> The 2nd A. according to Justice Scalia did not apply to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem. So some kids got killed in a school, oh Boo Hoo. WTF do you want me to do about it? Throw away my weapons and jeopardize my own life and the lives of my loved ones, because I own a rifle that offends or scares you?
> 
> Not going to happen. Nobody ever promised that life is going to be fair, so grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd sing a different tune if you ever had a child murdered at school
Click to expand...


I would be blaming the school like a bunch of the parents in Parkland are doing.   The school didn’t do it’s job to protect the kids.   1 armed officer and a couple of unarmed security officers who are just targets for a High School that big.   What about the 4 police officers outside while shots were being fired and they didn’t go in.  They also didn’t pay attention to the watch list just like the FBI who dropped the ball as well.  The schooled expelled him for bringing bullets to school and didn’t do anything to watch out for him.  The kids knew about the threat from him and didn’t say anything.  His mother didn’t say anything before she died and three family and friends he lived with after wouldn’t eat him bring the guns in the house so he buried them in the backyards day they never said anything but you morons blame the gun.   A gun can’t kill anyone, it is the psycho holding it, but you already knew all that before you opened you big mouth.   Conn., the mother failed to secure her guns properly and she should have been charged too.   You knew that too right.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Rye Catcher said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a tantrum, I'm just telling you that your problem is not my concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my problem, the problem is societal.  And my response was to the lying jerk who called me a dumbass, not to you.
Click to expand...


I answered your dumbass     Your too stupid to know facts before you open that pie hole in your face.   Read my reply Asshole.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

daveman said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can. Just like we can buy these goodies: Police-issue Level IIIA body armor, military-issue body armor, and chemical-biological masks. Fun stuff unless you're a felon, then you can't have them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expensive?  Not at all.
> 
> Mossberg 715 Tactical Semi Auto Rifle .22 LR 16.25" Barrel 25 Rounds Flat Top Upper Quad Rail Adjustable Stock Black Finish 37209
> 
> $275.
> 
> We get it; you don't know shit about firearms.  And you think you should be able to decide who owns what.
> 
> Nobody has to justify anything to you.  You're impotent in a way no little blue pill can cure.
Click to expand...


Thank God.  Imagine if that moron could reproduce.  We’d have more buttholes just like him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

daveman said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293601
> 
> It's the little one on the right.
Click to expand...


I know.  It’s scary how ignorant libtards don’t know anything about guns but want to make laws.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

daveman said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293601
> 
> It's the little one on the right.
Click to expand...


I love the 50 Cal.   They are just nasty.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White 6

elongobardi said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure speaks well for a good design.  I wonder why Colt is getting out of the AR-15 business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they’re to many other well known AR 15 companies out there that have been selling them or derivatives for years.   Colt would have to much catching up to do and the expense isn’t worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Makes sense. Sentimentality to or about a brand is no bases for business decisions.  I would have thought Colt could have seen what was going on and developed a better business plan to remain in the game.


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been given the answer repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
Click to expand...

The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are fun to shoot.    Have you ever shot one.  I’m sure no you haven’t.   You don’t like them.  Look back at your posts.  Why own a gun your not going to shoot, because it’s a collectors item.   I love shooting mine.  It’s fun.    As for you opinions are like assholes, everyone had one.   Especially libtard assholes like you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

18 million peeps spend a lot of money on a gun because they're fun?


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been given the answer repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone need a reason? For instance, I have a concealed-carry permit and I live in a "shall issue" jurisdiction state. That means the state *shall* issue the permit, provided the background check is passed and the fees are paid.
> 
> Now some jurisdictions or states have what's called a "*may issue*", which means the granting of such permits is partially at the discretion of local authorities.
> 
> Now answer me this: What authority do you have to decide what kind or how many weapons someone can own?
Click to expand...

So you bought an AR for no reason. GOOD ANSWER!!!


----------



## Taz

007 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of dollars?
> 
> I have about $50 in what I just pictured. But I get what you're saying: Why should anyone have a Maserati and a swimming pool, when a beat up old Chevy and a mudhole would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying with at least one weapon like an AR... There's 18 million peeps who have one and I'm guessing that they can't all afford a Maserati... It's like having enough TVs in your house but you buy another pretty expensive one to stick in your closet. I'm trying to figure out why, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is your point here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was smply asking why, if someone already has a hunting rifle and whatever else, what they would need an AR for. Seems to be for no reason at all. Ok....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the 2nd amendment say you need a REASON to own a firearm? No. But it does say it's your RIGHT to own one.
> 
> So your WHY DO YOU OWN ONE line is irrelevant. It's in the constitution, you know, that... IT'S JUST A PIECE OF PAPER THINGIE you leftist HATE so much.
Click to expand...

So 18 million peeps bought an AR because of a piece of paper, lol.


----------



## Taz

daveman said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how you think you can dictate what people need.  Hint:  You can't.
Click to expand...

I wasn't, I was asking why so many peeps feel the need to own one when they already have other guns. That's all.


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293475
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in the 1970s a movie came out that showed how the slow infiltration of the US by people who wished to overthrow the government.  Many liberal politicians just surrendered because since they are spineless it is easier to be a slave than it is to fight to stay free.  Are you a slave Taz?
Click to expand...

So 18 million peeps bought an AR because of a movie? Is that your final answer?


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I need to repeat myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million peeps buy one for pretty much no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it as an investment, when Obama became the greatest gun salesman of all time, my .223 went from $700 to over $1,000.  Thanks Obama.
Click to expand...

WoW! $300!!!!! You're a fucking GENIUS!!!


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda nutty to spend thousands of dollars on shit you don't need and will never use. Y'all have too much money and too much empty space in your houses? Or is it a hillbilly thing or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Armalite Rifle - 15 was made for hunting.  You really should try to get some education.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good thing you don't have to give an actual reason to buy one. Because we can, that's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when do I need to offer you an explanation or a reason for anything I want to own? Free, white, and 21 here, so GFY with a rusty AIDS-infected garden rake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just curious as to why. It's because we can. Not much of a reason to spend good money when you already have more weapons than you can use at once. But whatever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I just like guns. Is that a problem?
> 
> Hell, I bought 8 of them this summer at garages sales, and 14 of them last year. Cheap too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million people can't come up with a good reason for having one. Or is it just you and elongobardi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is that wraskly 2nd amendment that was created to provide the US citizens a way to defend themselves from governments foreign and domestic. The Commies who are trying to over throw the will of the people by removing a duly elected president, just might find themselves on the wrong side of a barrel....if you know what I mean.
Click to expand...

AR-15, for hunting PEOPLE.


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293601
> 
> It's the little one on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It’s scary how ignorant libtards don’t know anything about guns but want to make laws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Where did I say that I wanted to ban them? But that's all you got, lies.


----------



## Taz

elongobardi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293601
> 
> It's the little one on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the 50 Cal.   They are just nasty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So do mass murderers, you're in good company.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> See dickheads like Taz who lives in his parents basement of their townhouse, just cant imagine people who successfully can own not only their large houses but weapons to defend them from the likes of Trayvon Martin and other thugs.  It isnt in their minute brain capacity to comprehend this...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in the 1970s a movie came out that showed how the slow infiltration of the US by people who wished to overthrow the government.  Many liberal politicians just surrendered because since they are spineless it is easier to be a slave than it is to fight to stay free.  Are you a slave Taz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million peeps bought an AR because of a movie? Is that your final answer?
Click to expand...

No, not at all, seems that you  are just a sheep, while the liberal elites in Washington DC are the wolves just waiting for their chance.  Why else are they importing Radical Muslims who want to kill US, also bringing in rapists and murderers from South America, who also want to hurt US.  You can be the victim, most dumbass liberals are, then they bitch and moan why the FBI, and other corrupt government agencies fail to do their jobs.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293601
> 
> It's the little one on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the 50 Cal.   They are just nasty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do mass murderers, you're in good company.
Click to expand...

Really, tell me one mass murderer who has used a 50 cal.  What an imbecile statement you just made, but then you are a liberal, who are just imbeciles.


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in the 1970s a movie came out that showed how the slow infiltration of the US by people who wished to overthrow the government.  Many liberal politicians just surrendered because since they are spineless it is easier to be a slave than it is to fight to stay free.  Are you a slave Taz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million peeps bought an AR because of a movie? Is that your final answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all, seems that you  are just a sheep, while the liberal elites in Washington DC are the wolves just waiting for their chance.  Why else are they importing Radical Muslims who want to kill US, also bringing in rapists and murderers from South America, who also want to hurt US.  You can be the victim, most dumbass liberals are, then they bitch and moan why the FBI, and other corrupt government agencies fail to do their jobs.
Click to expand...

I'm more afraid of white peeps in the US than anyone else, since they commit almost all the mass murders.
Do you have a link that shows that every single person coming from the southern border is a rapist or murderer? You don't? Thought so.


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293601
> 
> It's the little one on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the 50 Cal.   They are just nasty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do mass murderers, you're in good company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, tell me one mass murderer who has used a 50 cal.  What an imbecile statement you just made, but then you are a liberal, who are just imbeciles.
Click to expand...

Ok, I misread that one, I meant ARs.


----------



## White 6

There are lots of reasons for owning a well made AR-15.  I do not.  For personal protection I choose a PPQ-M2 full size.  It usually has 15 rounds of personal defense locked and loaded.  Hope to never fire it in defense of me or you or anyone else.  On the range (usually go once a month or so.  It is a fun weapon to shoot.  I get satisfaction of personal achievement at skills maintained since my early military officer days.  Have not fire an M-16 or AR-15 in 20 years or so, since retirement but they are indeed fun weapons to shoot.  Most owners are very responsible, safety minded people.  Weapons are not for the careless, technical climbing, White water kayaking, but they are other sports I also enjoy doing from time to time.  They require skill, practice, specialized equipment, attention to detail and good judgement or you will not be good at them in the long run, and can get you injured or killed.  Shooting sports are more often than not a competition with your self.  I fully support that "piece of paper" as you refer to it.  It stands for and supports the freedoms I enjoy.  If my skills gained while exercising my freedoms help keep me alive in the future as they definitely have in the past, it's all the better in my book.  That "piece of paper" has allowed me to write the the book of my life as I chose to live it and it pleases me.


----------



## White 6

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Trump is going to add that to the Second Amendment during his second term, once Ginsburg goes tits up and he puts another conservative on the bench.
> 
> Then it will be mandatory that every household in this country has an AR-15, and at least a thousand rounds of ammo. Those that don't, will be subject to heavy penalties from the IRS.
Click to expand...

That it the stupidest comment I have seen a weapons enthusiast spasm out on overworked keyboard lately.  Makes the rest of us look bad.


----------



## JGalt

White 6 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> 
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Trump is going to add that to the Second Amendment during his second term, once Ginsburg goes tits up and he puts another conservative on the bench.
> 
> Then it will be mandatory that every household in this country has an AR-15, and at least a thousand rounds of ammo. Those that don't, will be subject to heavy penalties from the IRS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That it the stupidest comment I have seen a weapons enthusiast spasm out on overworked keyboard lately.  Makes the rest of us look bad.
Click to expand...


After reading what I posted, I agree. Comment deleted.


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Trump is going to add that to the Second Amendment during his second term, once Ginsburg goes tits up and he puts another conservative on the bench.
> 
> Then it will be mandatory that every household in this country has an AR-15, and at least a thousand rounds of ammo. Those that don't, will be subject to heavy penalties from the IRS.
Click to expand...

You having another wet dream?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been given the answer repeatedly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
Click to expand...


  WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?


----------



## Rye Catcher

elongobardi said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a tantrum, I'm just telling you that your problem is not my concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my problem, the problem is societal.  And my response was to the lying jerk who called me a dumbass, not to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your dumbass     Your too stupid to know facts before you open that pie hole in your face.   Read my reply Asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Calling me stupid when your pathological anger is apparent, and you post "your" for you and "your" for you're is quite funny.  I suggest you think before you post, and maybe you can convince me that you can be rational.


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, "because we can". Which seems kinda juvenile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
Click to expand...

Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> 
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
Click to expand...


  Seem obligated?
Typical liberal. It's always maybe,could be,might have.....etc.


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seem obligated?
> Typical liberal. It's always maybe,could be,might have.....etc.
Click to expand...

Y'all FEEL obligated...
Feel better now?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seem obligated?
> Typical liberal. It's always maybe,could be,might have.....etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all FEEL obligated...
> Feel better now?
Click to expand...


    There you go again.....


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> 
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
Click to expand...


So let me get this straight: We're supposed to take advice about firearms, from a guy who uses the idiot Lou Reed for an avatar?

Right.


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: We're supposed to take advice about firearms, from a guy who uses the idiot Lou Reed for an avatar?
> 
> Right.
Click to expand...

I wasn't giving advice, I was a question about ARs. 

And Lou was one of the greats, still is. And way better than that pussy republican hero Ted Nugent.


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: We're supposed to take advice about firearms, from a guy who uses the idiot Lou Reed for an avatar?
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't giving advice, I was a question about ARs.
> 
> And Lou was one of the greats, still is. And way better than that pussy republican hero Ted Nugent.
Click to expand...


Not sure if you're serious or just trolling. No sane person would ever point a firearm at their own head, loaded or unloaded.


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: We're supposed to take advice about firearms, from a guy who uses the idiot Lou Reed for an avatar?
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't giving advice, I was a question about ARs.
> 
> And Lou was one of the greats, still is. And way better than that pussy republican hero Ted Nugent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're serious or just trolling. No sane person would ever point a firearm at their own head, loaded or unloaded.
Click to expand...

Because you think it's loaded?


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: We're supposed to take advice about firearms, from a guy who uses the idiot Lou Reed for an avatar?
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't giving advice, I was a question about ARs.
> 
> And Lou was one of the greats, still is. And way better than that pussy republican hero Ted Nugent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're serious or just trolling. No sane person would ever point a firearm at their own head, loaded or unloaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you think it's loaded?
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as an "unloaded" firearm.


----------



## Taz

JGalt said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: We're supposed to take advice about firearms, from a guy who uses the idiot Lou Reed for an avatar?
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't giving advice, I was a question about ARs.
> 
> And Lou was one of the greats, still is. And way better than that pussy republican hero Ted Nugent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're serious or just trolling. No sane person would ever point a firearm at their own head, loaded or unloaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you think it's loaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "unloaded" firearm.
Click to expand...

It's a firearm that has no bullets in it. Now you know.


----------



## JGalt

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: We're supposed to take advice about firearms, from a guy who uses the idiot Lou Reed for an avatar?
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't giving advice, I was a question about ARs.
> 
> And Lou was one of the greats, still is. And way better than that pussy republican hero Ted Nugent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're serious or just trolling. No sane person would ever point a firearm at their own head, loaded or unloaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you think it's loaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "unloaded" firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a firearm that has no bullets in it. Now you know.
Click to expand...


Idiot. Maybe you should change your avatar to this hillbilly...


----------



## Rye Catcher

elongobardi said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How much freedom have the victims killed and their families enjoyed by those weapons being in the hands of people who should not have had them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a tantrum, I'm just telling you that your problem is not my concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my problem, the problem is societal.  And my response was to the lying jerk who called me a dumbass, not to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your dumbass     Your too stupid to know facts before you open that pie hole in your face.   Read my reply Asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I had completed my first semester at the U. when you were born.  That explains your ignorance on so many issues:  You never served in our military during shooting wars; missed the assassinations of JFK, MLK, Bobby Kennedy and students at Kent St.; Nixon's resignation and Clinton's impeachment, and so much more.

Yet you make claims on issues without the necessary foundation to see with any clarity.  I pity you and also resent your arrogance on issue well beyond your understanding.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in the 1970s a movie came out that showed how the slow infiltration of the US by people who wished to overthrow the government.  Many liberal politicians just surrendered because since they are spineless it is easier to be a slave than it is to fight to stay free.  Are you a slave Taz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million peeps bought an AR because of a movie? Is that your final answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all, seems that you  are just a sheep, while the liberal elites in Washington DC are the wolves just waiting for their chance.  Why else are they importing Radical Muslims who want to kill US, also bringing in rapists and murderers from South America, who also want to hurt US.  You can be the victim, most dumbass liberals are, then they bitch and moan why the FBI, and other corrupt government agencies fail to do their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more afraid of white peeps in the US than anyone else, since they commit almost all the mass murders.
> Do you have a link that shows that every single person coming from the southern border is a rapist or murderer? You don't? Thought so.
Click to expand...

Really, white people commit (almost) all the mass murders?  What a spineless way to answer.  If White people almost, then who does commit all the mass murders?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Rye Catcher said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a tantrum, I'm just telling you that your problem is not my concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my problem, the problem is societal.  And my response was to the lying jerk who called me a dumbass, not to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your dumbass     Your too stupid to know facts before you open that pie hole in your face.   Read my reply Asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me stupid when your pathological anger is apparent, and you post "your" for you and "your" for you're is quite funny.  I suggest you think before you post, and maybe you can convince me that you can be rational.
Click to expand...




> convince me that you can be rational.


 Says the guy who supports people who believe men with tits are women and get fucking bat shit crazy if you call them out on it...


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 1970s a movie came out that showed how the slow infiltration of the US by people who wished to overthrow the government.  Many liberal politicians just surrendered because since they are spineless it is easier to be a slave than it is to fight to stay free.  Are you a slave Taz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million peeps bought an AR because of a movie? Is that your final answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all, seems that you  are just a sheep, while the liberal elites in Washington DC are the wolves just waiting for their chance.  Why else are they importing Radical Muslims who want to kill US, also bringing in rapists and murderers from South America, who also want to hurt US.  You can be the victim, most dumbass liberals are, then they bitch and moan why the FBI, and other corrupt government agencies fail to do their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more afraid of white peeps in the US than anyone else, since they commit almost all the mass murders.
> Do you have a link that shows that every single person coming from the southern border is a rapist or murderer? You don't? Thought so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, white people commit (almost) all the mass murders?  What a spineless way to answer.  If White people almost, then who does commit all the mass murders?
Click to expand...

Saudis, for example...


----------



## daveman

Taz said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya might want to check out this thing called the 2nd amendment and its purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that, but why buy shit you don't need? I'm sure these people already have hunting rifles and hand guns for self-defense. What's an AR-15 for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how you think you can dictate what people need.  Hint:  You can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't, I was asking why so many peeps feel the need to own one when they already have other guns. That's all.
Click to expand...

Uh huh.

The AR platform is widely popular because it's easily customizable and has tons of accessories.  It's accurate, easy to shoot, and easy to maintain.  

In large part, that's why they're so popular.

And your approval is neither sought nor required,


----------



## daveman

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293601
> 
> It's the little one on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the 50 Cal.   They are just nasty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do mass murderers, you're in good company.
Click to expand...

Rapists have penises.

So do you.

You're in good company.


----------



## daveman

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: We're supposed to take advice about firearms, from a guy who uses the idiot Lou Reed for an avatar?
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't giving advice, I was a question about ARs.
> 
> And Lou was one of the greats, still is. And way better than that pussy republican hero Ted Nugent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're serious or just trolling. No sane person would ever point a firearm at their own head, loaded or unloaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you think it's loaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "unloaded" firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a firearm that has no bullets in it. Now you know.
Click to expand...

Did you personally inspect it?

No, you didn't.

So you don't know it's unloaded.  Therefore, _you treat it as loaded_.  That's the first gun safety rule.

It's morons who think they know all about firearms who cause the most accidental shootings.


----------



## daveman

Rye Catcher said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a tantrum, I'm just telling you that your problem is not my concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my problem, the problem is societal.  And my response was to the lying jerk who called me a dumbass, not to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your dumbass     Your too stupid to know facts before you open that pie hole in your face.   Read my reply Asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had completed my first semester at the U. when you were born.  That explains your ignorance on so many issues:  You never served in our military during shooting wars; missed the assassinations of JFK, MLK, Bobby Kennedy and students at Kent St.; Nixon's resignation and Clinton's impeachment, and so much more.
> 
> Yet you make claims on issues without the necessary foundation to see with any clarity.  I pity you and also resent your arrogance on issue well beyond your understanding.
Click to expand...

It's a shame you don't apply that standard to yourself.


----------



## elongobardi

White 6 said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure speaks well for a good design.  I wonder why Colt is getting out of the AR-15 business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they’re to many other well known AR 15 companies out there that have been selling them or derivatives for years.   Colt would have to much catching up to do and the expense isn’t worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes sense. Sentimentality to or about a brand is no bases for business decisions.  I would have thought Colt could have seen what was going on and developed a better business plan to remain in the game.
Click to expand...


They didn’t want to spend the money to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People use them to hunt.   Try and think of something else.  What because you don’t like them means we all should agree with you.   No common sense what so ever.   Why don’t you use some of your money to go buy a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that I didn't like them, I was simply asking what they're for if you already have a bunch of guns. And you can't come up with anything except hunting, which doesn't seem logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are fun to shoot.    Have you ever shot one.  I’m sure no you haven’t.   You don’t like them.  Look back at your posts.  Why own a gun your not going to shoot, because it’s a collectors item.   I love shooting mine.  It’s fun.    As for you opinions are like assholes, everyone had one.   Especially libtard assholes like you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 18 million peeps spend a lot of money on a gun because they're fun?
Click to expand...


There not that expensive moron.   Like I said you know nothing about guns.   Don’t speak of what you don’t know.   Why don’t you do everyone a favor and crawl back under the rock you came out from.   It’s a matter of preference, your preference is to be a gun hating asshole.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s a 2nd Amendment thing.   Maybe you should read it and educate yourself a little.    Plus Assholes like you and your Democrats want to ban guns so if they try we are prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ban guns, you had to make that up. And I'm not a democrat. You failed twice in 3 lines. Not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah your not a Democrat.   Lie, you aren’t against guns lie.   All your posts are against guns. You argue with every conservative on here     Who is the liar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm simply curious as to why anyone would buy an AR, let alone 18 million peeps. If I'm going to hunt I'll use a gun made for that purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Armalite Rifle - 15 was made for hunting.  You really should try to get some education.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do I need to offer you an explanation or a reason for anything I want to own? Free, white, and 21 here, so GFY with a rusty AIDS-infected garden rake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just curious as to why. It's because we can. Not much of a reason to spend good money when you already have more weapons than you can use at once. But whatever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I just like guns. Is that a problem?
> 
> Hell, I bought 8 of them this summer at garages sales, and 14 of them last year. Cheap too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million people can't come up with a good reason for having one. Or is it just you and elongobardi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is that wraskly 2nd amendment that was created to provide the US citizens a way to defend themselves from governments foreign and domestic. The Commies who are trying to over throw the will of the people by removing a duly elected president, just might find themselves on the wrong side of a barrel....if you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AR-15, for hunting PEOPLE.
Click to expand...


Your an idiot.    People use them for hunting animals not people.   AR 15’s are used in less shootings then any other gun dick head.   You just want to argue and be an asshole.  We know you hate guns and know matter what we say you’ll be an Asshole and repeat the same shit over and over.  Sounds like a typical Democrat trying to repeat lies and think we will believe them.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293601
> 
> It's the little one on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It’s scary how ignorant libtards don’t know anything about guns but want to make laws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that I wanted to ban them? But that's all you got, lies.
Click to expand...


Your the only liar here.   We all know it.   You hate guns.   All you do is complain about them.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That comment shows how stupid you are.   People buy them because they use them for hunting, they’re fun to shoot and if you have a home invasion which happens all the time you have a great chance of survival.    Libtards like you know nothing about guns and believe what the media and your retarded Democrats tell you.   No clue.  When you are someone in your family get home invaded and dead.   Then let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying 18 million peeps are afraid in their own home enough to buy a powerful weapon because the weapons they already have don't make them feel secure enough, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 293601
> 
> It's the little one on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the 50 Cal.   They are just nasty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do mass murderers, you're in good company.
Click to expand...


Like I said numerous times AR 15’s are used less then any other gun in a shooting.  Your too stupid to know that because you listen to the news.   Chicago and Baltimore kill more people in a weekend with hand guns then any AR 15       What a surprise.  Both are run by Democrats and have strict gun laws.   So do a little homework before you open your mouth      What a fucking asshole you are.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 18 MILLION AR-15 rifles are *still* in American hands.
> 
> I feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about that. Just curious though, why does everyone buy an AR-15? You expecting an invasion or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in the 1970s a movie came out that showed how the slow infiltration of the US by people who wished to overthrow the government.  Many liberal politicians just surrendered because since they are spineless it is easier to be a slave than it is to fight to stay free.  Are you a slave Taz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 18 million peeps bought an AR because of a movie? Is that your final answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all, seems that you  are just a sheep, while the liberal elites in Washington DC are the wolves just waiting for their chance.  Why else are they importing Radical Muslims who want to kill US, also bringing in rapists and murderers from South America, who also want to hurt US.  You can be the victim, most dumbass liberals are, then they bitch and moan why the FBI, and other corrupt government agencies fail to do their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more afraid of white peeps in the US than anyone else, since they commit almost all the mass murders.
> Do you have a link that shows that every single person coming from the southern border is a rapist or murderer? You don't? Thought so.
Click to expand...


Read thy s news asshole.  Illegals are committing crime all over the US and they all are repeat offenders.   So do your own homework lazy piece of shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorant.  You only took one part of what I said.  I know that’s the libtard way.   I said first people use them to hunt and also love to shoot them.   Also, you say powerful, a shot gun is more powerful, 300 Win Mag,  6.5 Creedmoor, 7.62, 30-30 and the list goes on.  Your just to stupid to admit it.  It’s funny, Democrats repeat the same lie over and over to try and convince themselves and voters it’s true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293601
> 
> It's the little one on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the 50 Cal.   They are just nasty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do mass murderers, you're in good company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, tell me one mass murderer who has used a 50 cal.  What an imbecile statement you just made, but then you are a liberal, who are just imbeciles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I misread that one, I meant ARs.
Click to expand...


Your still an idiot.  They are used the least in shootings.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that.
> 
> 
> 
> The other two geniuses did. You apparently have no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Trump is going to add that to the Second Amendment during his second term, once Ginsburg goes tits up and he puts another conservative on the bench.
> 
> Then it will be mandatory that every household in this country has an AR-15, and at least a thousand rounds of ammo. Those that don't, will be subject to heavy penalties from the IRS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You having another wet dream?
Click to expand...


One thing I did forget is AR 15’s are used in shooting competitions as well.   So that would be number 5 on the list.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Rye Catcher said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a tantrum, I'm just telling you that your problem is not my concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my problem, the problem is societal.  And my response was to the lying jerk who called me a dumbass, not to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your dumbass     Your too stupid to know facts before you open that pie hole in your face.   Read my reply Asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me stupid when your pathological anger is apparent, and you post "your" for you and "your" for you're is quite funny.  I suggest you think before you post, and maybe you can convince me that you can be rational.
Click to expand...


There is no rationalizing with libtards.   Your too brainwashed to have any common sense or think for yourself.   You just repeat what you hear without checking the facts.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you for the third time....at least in this thread.
> READ THE 2ND AMENDMENT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd says that you don't HAVE to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: We're supposed to take advice about firearms, from a guy who uses the idiot Lou Reed for an avatar?
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't giving advice, I was a question about ARs.
> 
> And Lou was one of the greats, still is. And way better than that pussy republican hero Ted Nugent.
Click to expand...


You wish.   Lou Reed.   What a joke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Who said you had to buy a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all seem obligated to buy an AR because of the 2nd, it's been repeated as a reason to buy one over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: We're supposed to take advice about firearms, from a guy who uses the idiot Lou Reed for an avatar?
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't giving advice, I was a question about ARs.
> 
> And Lou was one of the greats, still is. And way better than that pussy republican hero Ted Nugent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're serious or just trolling. No sane person would ever point a firearm at their own head, loaded or unloaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you think it's loaded?
Click to expand...


Even if it’s not loaded it shouldn’t be done.   Want to talk about stupid comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz

daveman said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't giving advice, I was a question about ARs.
> 
> And Lou was one of the greats, still is. And way better than that pussy republican hero Ted Nugent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're serious or just trolling. No sane person would ever point a firearm at their own head, loaded or unloaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you think it's loaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "unloaded" firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a firearm that has no bullets in it. Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you personally inspect it?
> 
> No, you didn't.
> 
> So you don't know it's unloaded.  Therefore, _you treat it as loaded_.  That's the first gun safety rule.
> 
> It's morons who think they know all about firearms who cause the most accidental shootings.
Click to expand...

Only a fool like you would pose with a loaded gun like that.


----------



## elongobardi

Rye Catcher said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up dumbass.   You make believe fake cop.   AR 15’s are used the least in shootings and killings dumbass.      90% of the shootings could have been avoided if people used their brains and did there jobs so go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temper tantrum ^^^ wrapped in an ad hominem.  The product of a true dumb-asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a tantrum, I'm just telling you that your problem is not my concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my problem, the problem is societal.  And my response was to the lying jerk who called me a dumbass, not to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered your dumbass     Your too stupid to know facts before you open that pie hole in your face.   Read my reply Asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had completed my first semester at the U. when you were born.  That explains your ignorance on so many issues:  You never served in our military during shooting wars; missed the assassinations of JFK, MLK, Bobby Kennedy and students at Kent St.; Nixon's resignation and Clinton's impeachment, and so much more.
> 
> Yet you make claims on issues without the necessary foundation to see with any clarity.  I pity you and also resent your arrogance on issue well beyond your understanding.
Click to expand...


Wow.   I graduated from college.  You need to take your medication before you post.   Your showing your Alzheimer’s now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 1970s a movie came out that showed how the slow infiltration of the US by people who wished to overthrow the government.  Many liberal politicians just surrendered because since they are spineless it is easier to be a slave than it is to fight to stay free.  Are you a slave Taz?
> 
> 
> 
> So 18 million peeps bought an AR because of a movie? Is that your final answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all, seems that you  are just a sheep, while the liberal elites in Washington DC are the wolves just waiting for their chance.  Why else are they importing Radical Muslims who want to kill US, also bringing in rapists and murderers from South America, who also want to hurt US.  You can be the victim, most dumbass liberals are, then they bitch and moan why the FBI, and other corrupt government agencies fail to do their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more afraid of white peeps in the US than anyone else, since they commit almost all the mass murders.
> Do you have a link that shows that every single person coming from the southern border is a rapist or murderer? You don't? Thought so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, white people commit (almost) all the mass murders?  What a spineless way to answer.  If White people almost, then who does commit all the mass murders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudis, for example...
Click to expand...


Your just to ignorant to answer.    You must of grew up in some Lilly white faggot town.    Where I grew up if you run your mouth you better be able to back it up or you got your ass kicked.    Either that or most likely you were special ed.   You broad the short bus didn’t you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

Taz said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're serious or just trolling. No sane person would ever point a firearm at their own head, loaded or unloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you think it's loaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "unloaded" firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a firearm that has no bullets in it. Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you personally inspect it?
> 
> No, you didn't.
> 
> So you don't know it's unloaded.  Therefore, _you treat it as loaded_.  That's the first gun safety rule.
> 
> It's morons who think they know all about firearms who cause the most accidental shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool like you would pose with a loaded gun like that.
Click to expand...


You don’t ever pose with a gun like that period.  We know that but your dumbass doesn’t.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameny5

How would we do it? 422 million weapons and 18 million AR-15's. How do Democrats round up that many weapons? I don't think China has an arsenal that big. Why does America need that many weapons? Whose fault is it? The shitty 2nd Amendment or you gun happy Republicans?


----------



## jameny5

EvMetro said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
Click to expand...

A whole lot of "freedom" to kill people and things?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

jameny5 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A whole lot of "freedom" to kill people and things?
Click to expand...


   Pansy.....^^^^^


----------



## elongobardi

jameny5 said:


> How would we do it? 422 million weapons and 18 million AR-15's. How do Democrats round up that many weapons? I don't think China has an arsenal that big. Why does America need that many weapons? Whose fault is it? The shitty 2nd Amendment or you gun happy Republicans?



It’s to keep you Demtards in line.   Just because your afraid of guns don’t whine and moan about it.  If you don’t like the constitution like the rest of the  asshole Democrats, leave.  Move out.  Plenty of countries for you to go.   See our forefathers new there would be morons like you and the Democratic Party so they put it in place so we can protect ourselves from tyrannical government.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi

jameny5 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A whole lot of "freedom" to kill people and things?
Click to expand...


You were picked on growing up weren’t you.   Why don’t you educate yourself about guns before you speak.  You sound like the whole Democratic Party.   They have no idea about guns either.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash

JGalt said:


> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

jameny5 said:


> How would we do it? 422 million weapons and 18 million AR-15's. How do Democrats round up that many weapons? I don't think China has an arsenal that big. Why does America need that many weapons? Whose fault is it? The shitty 2nd Amendment or you gun happy Republicans?


What is hypocritical of the left is that they always tell US that it is impossible to find all the illegals in this country but they can get all of our guns.


----------



## jameny5

Let's do some math. Last count 305 million weapons. Now 425 million weapons. Subtract the 2 - you get an increase of 120 million more.

Democrats have been accused of trying to take the loonies weapons for at least a decade now.

Question: Did the Democrat's succeed?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

jameny5 said:


> Let's do some math. Last count 305 million weapons. Now 425 million weapons. Subtract the 2 - you get an increase of 120 million more.
> 
> Democrats have been accused of trying to take the loonies weapons for at least a decade now.
> 
> Question: Did the Democrat's succeed?


I really think that the weapons makers and the Demos are in cohorts together.  The weapons makers give big donations to the Dems, then they come out and say they are going to take the guns away, and guess what?  More gun sales.  Then when the sales start going down again, out come the Dems again.  One big Cronie Capitalist circle.


----------



## progressive hunter

andaronjim said:


> jameny5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do some math. Last count 305 million weapons. Now 425 million weapons. Subtract the 2 - you get an increase of 120 million more.
> 
> Democrats have been accused of trying to take the loonies weapons for at least a decade now.
> 
> Question: Did the Democrat's succeed?
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that the weapons makers and the Demos are in cohorts together.  The weapons makers give big donations to the Dems, then they come out and say they are going to take the guns away, and guess what?  More gun sales.  Then when the sales start going down again, out come the Dems again.  One big Cronie Capitalist circle.
Click to expand...



either way the end result is more guns in the peoples hands,,,which is always a good thing unless youre a communist,,,


----------



## elongobardi

jameny5 said:


> Let's do some math. Last count 305 million weapons. Now 425 million weapons. Subtract the 2 - you get an increase of 120 million more.
> 
> Democrats have been accused of trying to take the loonies weapons for at least a decade now.
> 
> Question: Did the Democrat's succeed?



No because they have no clue about guns and how the process works.  If that listen to the second amendment and let people in all states to carry guns, gun violence would drop dramatically.    Criminals don’t give a shit about your dumb laws, so gun laws don’t work.   If you let citizens arm themselves the criminals aren’t going to try and rob them or carjack them or do a home invasion because they know that people will be able to protect themselves.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveman

Taz said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're serious or just trolling. No sane person would ever point a firearm at their own head, loaded or unloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you think it's loaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "unloaded" firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a firearm that has no bullets in it. Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you personally inspect it?
> 
> No, you didn't.
> 
> So you don't know it's unloaded.  Therefore, _you treat it as loaded_.  That's the first gun safety rule.
> 
> It's morons who think they know all about firearms who cause the most accidental shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool like you would pose with a loaded gun like that.
Click to expand...

People do stupid shit all the time.


----------



## daveman

jameny5 said:


> How would we do it? 422 million weapons and 18 million AR-15's. How do Democrats round up that many weapons? I don't think China has an arsenal that big. Why does America need that many weapons? Whose fault is it? The shitty 2nd Amendment or you gun happy Republicans?


You don't need to be able to speak your views in public.  You don't need the First Amendment.


----------



## daveman

jameny5 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 422 million guns out there in America, 17,740,000 of which are AR-15 variants.
> 
> Of course, you probably want to take this story with a grain of salt. The number is more than likely higher, considering how many are being built from parts and kits.
> 
> "AR-15s and other similar rifles may remain a key target of anti-gun politicians and activists, but new firearms industry production numbers indicate that they're still incredibly popular among American gun owners.
> 
> The National Shooting Sports Foundation — the trade association for the firearms industry — put out a numbers report on Wednesday indicating that 17.74 million modern sporting rifles are currently privately owned in the United States. Furthermore, the report found that a 54 percent majority of all rifles produced in 2017 were modern sporting rifles.
> 
> The NSSF's website explains that the term "modern sporting rifle" refers to "today's very popular semiautomatic rifle designs, including the AR-15 and its offspring" which have been legally sold for civilian use since the 1960s..."
> 
> New numbers show that Americans own almost 18 million AR-15s and other modern sporting rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of AR 15s, and a whole lotta freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A whole lot of "freedom" to kill people and things?
Click to expand...

You're right.  Let's ban guns.  Now...how do you get criminals to obey the law?


----------



## daveman

jameny5 said:


> Let's do some math. Last count 305 million weapons. Now 425 million weapons. Subtract the 2 - you get an increase of 120 million more.
> 
> Democrats have been accused of trying to take the loonies weapons for at least a decade now.
> 
> Question: Did the Democrat's succeed?


Wanting to do something and trying to do that something are two different things.

Do you need pictures to help you understand?


----------



## Taz

daveman said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you think it's loaded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "unloaded" firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a firearm that has no bullets in it. Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you personally inspect it?
> 
> No, you didn't.
> 
> So you don't know it's unloaded.  Therefore, _you treat it as loaded_.  That's the first gun safety rule.
> 
> It's morons who think they know all about firearms who cause the most accidental shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool like you would pose with a loaded gun like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People do stupid shit all the time.
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised that you admit that you do stupid shit all the time.


----------



## daveman

Taz said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "unloaded" firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a firearm that has no bullets in it. Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you personally inspect it?
> 
> No, you didn't.
> 
> So you don't know it's unloaded.  Therefore, _you treat it as loaded_.  That's the first gun safety rule.
> 
> It's morons who think they know all about firearms who cause the most accidental shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool like you would pose with a loaded gun like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People do stupid shit all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not surprised that you admit that you do stupid shit all the time.
Click to expand...

Inasmuch as I am a person, yes, I'm admitting I do stupid shit.

But I'm not stupid enough to point a gun at my head.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

daveman said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you think it's loaded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "unloaded" firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a firearm that has no bullets in it. Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you personally inspect it?
> 
> No, you didn't.
> 
> So you don't know it's unloaded.  Therefore, _you treat it as loaded_.  That's the first gun safety rule.
> 
> It's morons who think they know all about firearms who cause the most accidental shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool like you would pose with a loaded gun like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People do stupid shit all the time.
Click to expand...

I watch dumbass black people all the time, speeding while black, and end up rolling their expensive cars. Yep they didnt need to buy an expensive car, they didnt need to speed in that expensive car but eventually inertia catches up to you.







Yeah, I know white people do this too, but down here some people are just plain stupid, and they vote Democrat...right Taz?


----------

